# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  ~ آحلى مافيك براءتك .../ وأجمل مافيني أني بديت ~

## ~زهور الشوق~

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
هذي أول تجربة لي في عالم القصص .. والروايه لسا قيد الانشاء ..<< استحملوني اذا تاخرت عليكم :embarrest: 
واذا حسيت في تشجيع رآح اكملها واذا لا راح اطنش 
وراح اعرف اني ما انفع اكون كاتبه من الاساس  :weird: 


والقصه من خيالي ودمجت بعض الاحداث الحقيقه ..  والخيالية 

والهجة راح تكون بلهجتي .. :noworry: 
فمن لديه اي تعليق او اي استفسار .. فقلبي يرحب بكم جميعاً ^^
أتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم  :embarrest: 

^
^
^
^
^
^
^

----------


## ~زهور الشوق~

*~ آحلى مافيك براءتك ../ وأجمل م افيني أني بديت ~*
 



*ارتجي لحظة تجمعني معاك 
**ولكن صعب نكسر اللحظة
**اذكر ها اللحظة وأقول : ياحلوها 
**ياريت اقدر اوقف اللحظة 
واعيشها* *دايم معاك .. * *
والصمت لا حكى .. يفيض بالألم**
آآهـ وآلف آآهـ .. 
**على يوم انخلقت فيها اللحظة
**وجمعتني معاك ..*
*
*
*:::::::::::::::::::::::*
*
*
*هذي موسيقى القصة ^^
*
http://www.up-00.com/dldA2c07872.mp3.html
 




*التعريف بأبطال القصه :* 

*ابو مرتضى ( حسن )  : رجال طيب وخلوق  وفيه من البرود يحرق دم ام مهدي ../ خخ*  
* عمره50 سنة* 
*ام مرتضى ( آنيسة ) : أمراءة طيبة وخلوقة  بس عصبية حبتين*  
*عمرها 43 سنة* 
*مرتضى** :* *شاب مسؤل ويحب العب والمزح عمره 26 سنة* 
*خاطب بنت خالته فاطمة*  
*جعفر** : شاب  طيب يعشق السوالف  عمره 24 سنه* 
*عبد الله* *:  شاب منعزل يحب ينفرد بنفسه وهذا الشي منفر الجميع من حوله*  
* عمره 23 سنة*  
*نور* *: بنت طيوبه وحبوبة وحساسة  اقل كلمة تتحسس منها*  
* 19 سنة * * عمرها* 
*صفاء**: بنت طيوبه بس عنيده و ما تحب أبد ينتقدها وهادئة *  
*عمرها 17 سنة* 
*ملاك* *: بنت طيوبة  وعصبية لآخر درجة  مع صغر سنها* 
*عمرها 11سنة* 
*علي* *: ولد شقي ومربووش يحب اللعب عمره 4 سنوات ولا ننسى انه دلوع الماما والبابا* 

*::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*  


*ابو وليد  ( علي  )  : رجال طيب وأخلاق وينشد فيه الظهر معروف عنه انه عصبي  عمره 46 سنة*  
*ام وليد ( شريفة ) :  امراءة طيبة وحنونة  عمرها  40* 
*ام وليد ../ تصير آخت ام مرتضى*  

*وليد**: شاب طموح ويحب المزح كثير غامض بعض الشيئ  عمره 26سنة*  
*زينب**: بنت طيوبة وحساسة تحب الضحك ومزح عمرها 25 سنة*  
*متزوجة  لها 6 سنين من  (علي )  عمره 30 سنة وعندها بنت كتكوته اسمها  ولاية*  
*عمرها4 سنين*  
*تهاني**: فتاة حبوبة وطيبة عمرها 23 سنة متزوجة من  ( عبد العزيز ) وعمره 28 سنة *  
*فاطمة**: بن حبوبة  وطيوبة عمرها 18 سنة خطيبة مرتضى* 
*شهد**: بنت فرفوشة تحب المزح عمرها 12سنة* 
*ناجي** : ولد حبووب كثير وحسااس عمره 11 سنة*  
*هذي الشخصيات المهمة في حكايتنا ..^^*

----------


## ~زهور الشوق~

*
* *الحلقة الأولى :* *في منتصف الليل ..هبت الرياح  وهزت الأشجار وحلقت معها وريقات الأشجار الساقطة* * على الأرض مبشرة بقدوم فصل الخريف ...*  *سقطت أحدى تلك  الأوراق  فقامت نور بالتقاطها فأخذت تتأملها ..*  *جلست على عتبات باب المنزل وأخذت تتأمل النجوم ومدى روعتها*  *  وكلها تفائل وأمل بأن الغذ سيكون أجمل ..* *  وفي هذه الاثناء اتى آحدهم الى المنزل*  *وبدى بالمشى على اطراف آصابعه لكي لايلفت الأنتباه  *  *........:   يا جنية وش تسوين هالحزة*  *نور : بسم لله مرتضووه  خرعتني  يادب ناوي تموتني* *مرتضى : آسم الله عليك .. وش تسوين هالحزه بالحديقه* *نور: سلامتك .. اتأمل ماخلق ربي*  *مرتضى : حلوو .. وش رايك اسبوع ال**جاي يوم الخميس نوروح المزرعة* *نور: ونإأآسة ..طيب بيت خالتي ام وليد عندهم خبر*  *مرتضى : عندهم خبر .. با لأساس الفكرة فكرة وليد تو جاي من عندهم*  *فا الأكيد عندهم خبر *  *نور: ياربي مو مصدقه اسبوع الجاي طالعين .. طيب مو تنسى تخبر بيت جدي ابو مهدي* *مرتضى : لا تخافي انا و وليد ماسكين زمام الأمور وانتي اللحين مهمتك نشر الخبر*  *نور : ولا يهمك ياطويل العمر .. طلباتك آوامر* *مرتضى : ههههه ..  ياحبك للطلعة* *نور : يلا اخوي خل ندخل تلاقي امي قاعده تحاتيك* *مرتضى : ومره وحده نخبرها بالموضوع*  *دخلو البيت ولقوا امهم قاعدة بالمطبخ وتشرب القدو* *مرتضى : امااه متى تقاطعي هالقدو*  *نور : هههههه .. في احلامك*  *مرتضى ونور وامهم : ههههههههههههههههههههههههه* *نور : يمه اسبوع الجاي يوم الخميس بنورح المزرعة *  *ام مرتضى : من زمان ما طلعنا المزرعة بس الخوفة على الجهال* *نور: يمه  لا تخافي آحنا موجودين وراح نتبه لهم*  *مرتضى : أي  وكل واحد ينته لولده واخوانه* *ام مرتضى : ما يصير خاطركم الا طيب*  *مرتضى : أي  وقولي الا ابوي يجهز الفلوس عشان العربون المزرعة* *ام مرتضى : راح اقول له ..بس انتو بعد قولوا له* *نور ومرتضى : ان شاء الله يمه*  *مرتضى : يلا تصبحو على*  *ام مرتضى ونور  : وانتي من اهل الخير*  *مرتضى : نوارة لاتنسي تكوي لي بدلة الدوام* *نور : ان شاء الله ../ أي اوامر ثانيه*  *مرتضى : سلامتك*  *نور: الله يسلمك ..*  *نور : يمه عبد الله وينه اليوم ماشفته*  *ام مرتضى : وينه بعد قاعد قبال الكمبيوتر وشرب في هالدخان*  *نور: يمه مايصر كذا عازل نفسه عن العالم لازم تكلموه*  *ام مرتضى : والله يابتي كلماناه بس الطوفه تسمع وهو مايسمع .. الله يهديه*  *نور: الله يهدي الجميع يارب*  *(( الا بجية جعفر من المجلس ))* *جعفر : يمة انا رايح انام توصي على شي*  *ام مرتضى : سلامتك*  *يلا انا طالع انام تصبحوا على خير*  *ام مرتضى : نور متى النوم  ..* *نور : اللحين يمه بس بكوي بدلة مرتضى ورايحه انام*  *تآمريني على شي* *ام مرتضى :  سلامتك غناتي* *نور ركبت الدرج ونوم مرسوم على وجهها أخذت البدلة من السلة*  *وكوت البدلة على السريع  ../ خوش كوي*  *راحت غرفتها وهي تتأمل الورقة وكأنها تحمل لها رسالة*  *دخلت الغرفة جلست على على السرير وفكرة تجيبها وفكره توديها*  *لين ما استسمت للنوم*  *::::::::::::::::::::::::* *تررررررررررن تررن ترررن تررررن تررررررن تررررن*  *الساعة السادسة صباحاً جلست نور على صوت المنبة *  *نور : صفائووه ملاكوووه يلا قومو على المدرسة  وطفوا المنبه وياكم* *صفاء : طيب قايمه قايمه .. / ووف وش هالقرف متى نخلص بس* *نور: ماتخلو الواحد يتهنى في نومه يلا قوموا* *صفاء : ملاك قومي تأخرنا على الباص يلا قومي مابقى شي ويوصل* *ملاك : قايمه ../ قايمه وووف* *صفاء: وقومي صلي لاتنسي*  *ملاك: ان شاء الله*  *خلصت ملاك من الصلاة وصفاء لبست عباتها *  *ومشطت ملاك كشتها على السريع ../ البنت تبغى تلحق على الباص*  *الا بجية الباص ../*  *توت  تووووت   تووووووووت تووووووت*  *صفاء : يلا عجلي الباص جى*  *ملاك : انتي اللحين روحي عشان لا يمشي السيد* *صفاء : اوك انتظرك لا تتأخري تعرفي بيهزك ان تأخرتي عندك سوابق* *ملاك : يلا روحي واني بلبس عباتي* *طلعت صفاء وركبت الباص*  *صفاء : السلام عليكم* *السيد والبنات الي بالباص : وعليكم السلام*  *السيد : اختك مابتجي* *صفاء : اللحين بتجي *  *وعلى طول ركبت ملاك ومشى الباص يوصلهم المدرسة*  *:::::::::::* *قعدت نور بعد الأزعاج الباصات والسيارت شافت الساعة وشافتها 7* *راحت الى مرتضى تصحيه من النوم عشان يجلس للشغل* *نور  : مرتضى قوم الساعه 7 ونص يلا قوم اذا تاخرت مو تقول ماقعدتك* *وينقز مرتضى من مكانه*  *مرتضى :الساعه 7 ونص  تو الناس تقعديني*  *نور: ههههههه ../ تراا الساعه 7 بالظبط*  *مرتضى : الله يغربل بليسك ../ هذي حركه تسويها*  *نور : وش اسوي يا اخوي لو ماسوي كذا مابتقعد لبكرى* *مرتضى وماله خلق سوالف ../ كويتي بدلت العمل* *نور: أي كويتها من البارحه*  *مرتضى : طيب حطيهم على السرير* *نور : طيب* *يوم شاف مرتضى الكوى بقق عوانه في اخته* *مرتضى : وش هاكوي متأكده كوايتنهم*  *نور: أيه ليش* *مرتضى: اقول قومي جيبي الحمار والمكوى وكويهم عدل سامعه عدل
* *نور : طيب هدي لاتشب علينا حريقه*  *وقامت نور كوتهم عدل هالمره البارحه ماكان لها خلق كوي فكوتهم على الطاير* *مرتضى : أي هذا الكوي السنع*  *نور : طيب بروح اكمل النوم الأزعاج الباصات ما خلاني انام*  *مرتضى : ههههههههههه ../ هذا اذا جاكِ نوم*  *نور:  يلا اني رايحه انوم*  *اشوفك رجعتك من العمل ..*  *مرتضى جالس يكشخ حاله للدوام اليوم المدير مسوي اجتماع*  *وطالع آخر شياكة* *ويدق جواله والمتصلة بنت خاته  فاطمة* *مرتضى : هلا والله هلا بقمرهم *  *فاطمة : احم احم هلا والله بك*  *مرتضى : هلا والله بلي ملكت قلبي*  *فاطمة : تسلم لي حبيبي* *مرتضى :  ياعمري كله ../ فديت الي يستحون* *فاطمة : فدتك العافية*  *مرتضى : عسى ربي مايحرمني من هالصوت*  *فاطمة : ويخليك لي يالغلا* *مرتضى : يسلم لي الذوق* *......: هههههه ../ مانا قادر استحمل بفطس عليك ضحك اجل ماتفرق بين صوتي وصوت اختي*  *مرتضى : منو و وليدووه هذا انت يا ابن الذين اللحين لي 5 دقايق اتغزل شغلك عندي بعدين* *وليش داق من جوال اختك ماعندك جوال ولا متقصد*  *وليد مو قادر على ولد خالته مدحن من الضحك*  *وليد: هههه/ مافي رصيد وانا من سمعت الغزل على طول ذبت معاك يا رومانسي* *مرتضى منحرج من وليد  : وش بغيت *  *وليد : نسيت وش باقول لك ./ هههههههههه* *مرتضى : اكيد بتنسى قاعد تتميع لي مثل البنات*  *وليد : ههههههههه / أي ذكرت مو تنسى العصر رجعتك تمر علي نروح نشوف المزرعه*  *واذا عجبتنا حجزناها ../ ودفعنا العربوون*  *مرتضى: على خير .. بغيت شي ثاني* *وليد بصوت كله نعومه : لا حبيبي سلامتك* *مرتضى : اقول عن المياعة وراي شغل*  *وليد : هههههه / اشوفك العصر .. باي ياحلوو*  *مرتضى : الله يقطع بليسك وليد ماتتوب عن سوالفك الله يهديك*  
*آتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم* 


*إلى اللقاء
 نلتقي في الحلقة القادمة^^
*


* 
*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*بسم اللهـ الرحمنـ الرحيم ..

بدايتاا القصهـ حلوهـ وعنوانهاا لفت انتباهي بالقوهـ .. 

::

ولفتت  انتباهي شخصية نور .. ننتظر البقيهـ بفارغ الصبر 

بالتوفيق غاليتي .. بداية موفقه*

----------


## ~زهور الشوق~

*الحلقة الأولى : ( الجزء الثاني )* *مرتضى خلص من المكالمة وشاف الساعة سبع ونص وباقى على الدوام ربع ساعة* *وبين ماهو يطالع في الساعة سمع صوت هالدبة يصاوي من الجوع*  *فقال ما له الا اخته حبيبته تسوي له الفطور..* *راح يشوف نور نامت ولا لسا .. ( الأخ خايف على بطنه )* *راح غرفتها مالقاها فيها تطمن انها جالسة تحت بالصالة*  *نزل  تحت لقى الصاله مافيها احد ..سمع صوت خطرشة*  * بالمطبخ ../  لقى نور قاعدة تجهز الفطور*  *مرتضى : الله الله وش ها لزين وش مسوية أكل لهادبه تراها تصاوي من الجوع* *نور: على قلبي اخوي .. خلاص الفطور دقايق ويكون جاهز* *مرتضى :  اوك خفي ايدك عشان ما اتاخر عن الدوام* *نور: طيب انت روح عني لا يحترق الفطور وشوف اخوتك اذا قاعدين ولا لاا.. عشان يفطروا معانا*  *مرتضى : رايح لهم طيران*  *نور : هههه ../ طياره على غفلة*  *ركب مرتضى يشوف اخوانه لقى جعفر نايم وعبد الله قاعد والغرقة مليانة دخان*  *مرتضى : كح كح كح وش هاذا  حشا مو اخو محرقة دخان* *عبد الله : .. اقوول اخلص وقول وش عندك *  *مرتضى : اذا بغيت فطور انزل تحت ولا تقول ماخلينا لك*  *وقد اعذر من انذر* *عبدالله : طيب .. شوي ونازل* *مرتضى: اوكى انتظرك تحت سي يوو* *وبعدها مرتضى نزل لنور ولقى السفره جاهزة بس خالية*  *مرتضى : وين الفطور*  *نور: جهز بس انتظرك تنزل عشان لايبرد*  *مرتضى : اهاا .. بس وش يسكت دبتي* *نور : ما اظن تسكت لين تاكل ../ هههههههه* *ماقلت لي وين اخوانك ../ ترا مصيرها بأيدهم*  *مرتضى : جعفر نايم  .. وعبدالله قال بينزل*  *نور : اهاا ../ خلاص بحط الفطور كل نزل عبد الله وجعفر اذا قعد سويت له*  *مرتضى : يلا حطيهم  ميييت جووع* *نور: يلا قوم وديهم معاي*  *مرتضى : وااااااااااو ../ وش ها لفطور .*  *نور:يكفيني ويكفيك ويكفي ديره بحالها../ ههههههههههه* *مرتضى : كثري منها ../ هع هع*  *نور : طيب  خذ الصحون  الي في التبسي واني بودي العصير* *مرتضى : تآمري امر  من عيوني الثنتين* *نور : مو لله عشان خاطر هالدبه*  *نور ومرتضى : ههههههههههههههه* *نور: ليه ماجلست جعفر ..*  *مرتضى : شفت شخيره واصل لبيت الجيران قلت خله يكمل نوم../ هع هع*  *نور : هههههههههههههههههههه* *الا بجية جعفر ../ الطيب عند ذكره ^^  ))  * *))* *جعفر : منو الي شخيره واصل بيت الجيران هااا انا ولا انت*  *مرتضى : بل ماداني احش فيك الا قعدت .. حياك تعال القلط معانا*  *جعفر : أي كل بعقلي حلاوة .. بطوفها بمزاجي مالي خلق نجره من صباح الله خير* *نوروه ليه ما قعدتني ماتدري عندي دوام*  *مرتضى : هههههه / وش فكك خيه من هدرته ../ هع هع*  *جعفر: اقول ارحمنا بسكوتك*  *نور: يوو افتكرت اليوم اووف ( اووف يعني عطله ) مافي دراسة*  *جعفر : والله ياريت*  *مرتضى : يلا اخليكم تآمروني على شي*  *نور وجعفر : سلامتك ..* * مرتضى : الله يسلمكم ..*  *قام مرتضى من على الفطور وطلع من البيت للدوام*  *وفي ها الأثناء نزل عبد الله وشاف نور وجعفر قاعدين يفطرون*  *عبدالله : يعني مافيا أمل يوم اجي واشوفكم ..ناطريني* *جعفر : ليه ناوين على نفسنا نموت جوع ..اقول اقلط معنا وانت ساكت* *نور: تبغى اسوي لك شي* *عبد الله : لا ما ابغى شي الموجود يكفي ويوفي* *وبعد ماخلصوا الفطور ركب عبد الله غرفته .. وجعفر جهز نفسه للدوام*  *جعفر ينادي على اخته : نور وينك ما اشوف بدلت الدوام*  *نور نست تكوي الى اخوها جعفر وكانت قاعده تكوي له*  *نور: نعم وش بغيت*  *جعفر: وين بدلت الدوام ما اشوفها* *نور :  قاعدة اكويهاا*  *جعفر: اقول اكويها سريع لا اتاخر على الباص*  *نور : اوك طيران* *جعفر : يلا حركينا بس* *نور كوت لجعفر على السريع*  *نور: جعفر حطتها لك على كنب الصاله ../*  *جعفر كان بالحمام يتروش ( اكرمكم الله)* *جعفر : اوك ..* *نور :توصي على شي ثاني بروح انام* *جعفر : سلامتك*  * سمعت نور صوت لتلفون يرن* * في بالها .. من الي داق هالحزة*  *نور: الو*  *.....: الو هلا والله شخبارك*  *نور: الحمد الله تمام ../ بغيت من ؟* *....: ماعرفتيني؟!!* *نور: لا والله منو انت ؟؟* *...: انا خالك يا طرمه*  *نور : هلا والله خالوو .. اعذرني ماعرفتك..<< *  *......: عادي حصل خير وين آنوووس* *نور : نايمه .. اقعدها* *.....: لا خليها نايمة ..* *نور: وش بغيت خالو*  *...: كنت بشوف بخصوص المزرعه وش صار* *نور: أي خالو بنروح والتفاصيل تلاقيها عند مرتضى و وليد* *...: اوك بدق عليهم وبستفسر عن الموضوع ..*  *نور: اوك على خير*  *..: توصي على شي*  *نور :لا سلامتك*  *... :الله يسلمك باي* *نور: باي* *سكرت نور السماعة وتفكر بيوم المزرعة*  *وتسمع جعفر يهدر بروحه ../ هههه* *نور: اخووي متى تبطل هالعاده  ..*  *جعفر: اقول وين ناظارتي مانا شايفنها*  *نور: في المكتبة ماشفتها*  *جعفر : أي شفتها*  *نور : هههه/ بروح انام لي احسن لي من هدرتك*  *جعفر: هههه / اذا رحتي بكلم الطوفه*  *نور: ههههههههه/ اشوفك رجعه من الكلية*  *ركبت نور غرفتها  ونامت على طول*

----------


## ~زهور الشوق~

*:::::::::::::::::::* *في بيت ام وليد شهد غايبة ماراحت المدرسة*  *شهد : وليدووه قوم جيب فطور حدي جوعااانه* *وليد : إذا عرفتي تنطقي اسمي عدل حزتها افكر اجيب لك فطور* *شهد : ولودي حبيبي عمري قلبي حياتي تكفى جيب لي فطور حدي جوعانه* *وليد : الله الله كل هالدلع لي ما اصدق .. مع اني ادري هالدلع مو لله بس رايح اجيب فطور*  *شهد : يااي ونأآسه* *وليد : هههههههههههههههه .. الفطور مايغلى عليك*  *شهد : تسلم لي يا اخوي الغالي* *وليد : يمه شوفي وش تبون شوي ورايح اجيب الفطور* *ام وليد : وليد تعال ابيك بكلمة راس*  *شهد : يمه شنو تبغي فيه*  *وليد : بلا لقافه يالملقوفة* *ام وليد وليد جلسوا مع بعض*  *وليد : يمه شنو الموضوع الي بتكلميني فيه* *ام وليد : ولدي متى ناوي تفرحني فيه*  *وليد : يمه ماخلصنا من هالموضوع*  *ام وليد : لا ماخلصنا*  *وليد : يمه انا اذا اشتغلت يحلها الف حلال واللحين ما اقدر اخطب واورط بنت الحلال فيني* *ام وليد : ابوك كمني قال بيصرف لك راتب كل شهر ...*  *وليد : يمه انا ابي اعتمد على نفسي .. ولا تبي بنت الحلال تقول عني اتكالي مو برجال* *مو قد المسؤليه ..يمه هذي مسؤلية ..*  *ام وليد : الله يكتب الي فيه الخير ويوفقك يارب وتلاقي وظيفة الي تتمنها يارب* *بحق محمد وآل محمد يا الله*  *وليد : الله يسمع منك يمه وافرحك انتي وابوي* *ام وليد :طيب انت مافي احد في بالك*  *وليد :  في وحده بس .. ااذا نويت اخطب قلت لي مين*  *ام وليد : اعرفها*  *وليد : اممم ../ احتمال تعرفيها* *ام وليد : الله يرزقك ببنت الحلال الي تسعدك يارب*  *وليد وهو مبتسم: يارب*  *قام وليد وكان شهد جالسه بالصالة*  *شهد : وين رايح*  *وليد : اشتري لكم فطور ولا ماتبون* *شهد : الا ..* *وليد : يلا انا طالع سي يووو* *شهد : سي يوو* *(شهد تغير بالقنوات ومافي شي له القيمه )* *شهد : يمه متى بنروح المزرعة* *ام وليد : يوم الخميس* *شهد : حلووو .. يمه وليد نسى جواله وخالي أحمد يدق عليه تعالي شوفيه وش يبي* *((أحمد اخو ام مرتضى وام وليد وعمره 26 سنة ))* *ام وليد : هلا أحمد*  *أحمد : هلا خيه شخبارك ؟* *ام وليد : الحمد الله بخير*  *أحمد : الحمد الله .. وين وليد نايم*  *ام وليد : لا طلع وناسي جواله ..*  *احمد : اهاا .. طيب خيه متى طلعة المزرعة*  *ام وليد : اسبوع الجاي .. يوم الخميس*  *احمد : حلووو .. طيب خيه اذا جى قولي له يدق علي ضروري*  *ام وليد : يوصل ان شاء الله*  *احمد : مو تنسي خيه*  *ام وليد : ان شاء الله مابنسى  وبخلي شهد تذكرني* *احمد : اتك عويص على مويص ضاعت البقره*  *ام وليد : هههههههههههههههه../ ان شاء الله ماتضيع ..* *أحمد : هههههههه .. ييلا خيه اخليك توصي على شي* *ام وليد : سلامتك*  *احمد : الله يسلمك .. باي* *ام وليد : باي* *شهد : يمه خالي احمد وش يبغى* *ام وليد : يسأل عن أخوك .. واي يوم بنروح المزرعة*  *شهد : اهاا .. واللحين  وليد متى بجي تاخر حشى مو فطور بجيبه*  *ام وليد : لا تخافي شوي وبجي .. وهذا عن حساب مريضه اشوف مافيك شي* *..شهد تذكرت انها مستمرضة ..)        * *)* *شهد: كح كح كح .. أي يمه ماتشوفيني اكح حلقي يألمني* *ام وليد: أي مبين .. اقول بلا دلع قومي نظفي وياي* *شهد : انزين شوي وبقوم*  *شوي وجى وليد ومعاه الفطور*  *شهد : كان ماجيت حشا مو فطور بتخترع اختراع*  *وليد : الحين واقف في الشمس .. اسمع منك هالكلام لكن اوريك مالك شي* *شهد : اخوي حبيبي مو قصدي تعرف من الجوع*  *وليد : طيب بعديها بس لاتكرريها*  *ام وليد :صحيح لا انسى اتصل عليك خالك أحمد*  *وليد : وش يبغى*  *شهد : يسا متى بنروح المزرعة*  *وليد : انا كلمت امي ماكلمتك .. صدق ملقوفه*  *شهد تطلع لسانها على اخوها* *وليد : هههههه.. الحمد الله وشكر*  *شهد : وش قلوا لك مجنونه*  *ام وليد : ماعليك منها .. ولا تنسى تدق عليه زين*  *وليد : زين .. يلا انا طالع*  *شهد : وين توك جاي*  *وليد : طالع مع سلمان* *شهد : ياريتني سلمان صاحبك دوم وياه* *وليد : هههههه ... لاتحاولي مافي بينك وبنه شبه وهذا الي خلاني اصاحبه* *شهد : اماااااه شوفي وليد*  *وليد وام وليد : هههههههههههههه* *شهد برطمت وتغطت بالبطانيه )               * *)    *  *وليد : يمه انا طالع مع سلمان توصي على شي*  *ام وليد : سلامتك*  *وليد : الله يسلمك ..* *وليد قبل مايطلع سحب البطانبه من على شهد*  *شهد : اممااااه شوفيه*  *ام وليد : ههههههههه.. وليد خليها في حالها*  *وليد : هههه . ./ محد قا لها تغيب عن المدرسة تستحمل مايجيها*  *يلا انا طالع .. بايووو* *وليد طلع من البيت لقى سنوررين على سيارته ومشمخين الكبوت تشمخ* *وليد : يااعلي وش سويتوا في سيارتي حريقه  تحرقكم ان شاء الله*  *سلمان تو واصل : وش صاير  خير ان شاء الله* *وليد : أي خير .. شوف ها حيوانات وش سوا في سيارتي*  *سلمان شاف شامامخ في كبوت سيارته وكتم ضحكته*  *وليد : أي اضحك وش عليك مو سيارتك .. خل اشوفهم اولاد الذين الي مايقتلهم ما اكون ولد امي وابوي* *سلمان خلاص طلعت الضحكه غصب عنه*  *سلمان : هههههههههههههههه ../ خلاص كل ماتشوف سنور قدامك قتله*  *هههههههههه* *وليد : تتمسخر حضرتك*  *سلمان : اقول خل نمشي وصيح في سيارتك برحتك ..  جيب مفتاحك*  *عشان ادخلها الكراج*  *وليد : مالا داعي انا ادخلها*  *دخل سيارته كراج البيت وماد البوز شبرين بعد هاذي سيارته حبيبة قلبه*  *سلمان : يلا مشينا* *وليد : لحظه اشوف وين جوالي شكلي نسيته انتظر بجيبه بجي* *سلمان : اوك .. انتظرك*  *دخل وليد البيت*  *شهد : اشوف بسرعه رجعت وحشناك*  *وليد : لا ماوحشتوني بس ادور جوالي وينه*  *شهد : عند امي .. شوفها في المطبخ*  *وليد : طيب .. امااااه اماااه* *ام وليد في المطبخ  اختلعت يوم سمعت صوت وليد*  *ام وليد : خير وليد وش صاير*  *وليد : ماصاير شي بس نسيت جوالي وينه* *ام وليد : تلاقيه بالصالة شوفه بالمكتبه*  *وليد : طيب ..*  *راح وليد يشوف جواله ما لاقاه .. شاف شهد تبتسم عرف انه عندها* *وليد : اقول شهد طلعي الجوال* *شهد : مو عندي ليش يكون عندي با الاساس* *وليد : شهد عارف انه عندك .. بسرعه طلعيه لا اطلعه بطريقتي*  *شهد : اخذه ../ من حلاته*  *وليد : يلا طسي عني ..*  *شهد تطلع لسانها لأخوها* *وليد : لسانك هذا يبي له قص* *شهد : اتحداك ..*  *وليد : اتفاهم معاكي رجعتي ..باي* * طلع وليد ولقى صاحبه معصب والعرق يصبب عليه*  *سلمان : بدري كان نمت*  *وليد شاف شكله ومات من الضحك*  *وليد : هههههههههه... كان قعدت بالسيارة*  *سلمان : والله تو بدخل جيت حضرتك .. هذا وانا موصينك ماتتأخر علي*  *وليد: وش اسوي قعدت ادور الجوال*  *سلمان : مره ثانيه لا تنساه*  *وليد : ان شاء الله بابا .. خل ادق على خالي احمد اشوف  ابرك لي* *سلمان : من زمان عن خالك سلم عليه*  *وليد : اوووص ...  هلا والله  هلا بالغالي* *أحمد : هلا والله فيك هلا بالغلا كله*  *وليد : يقولوا داق علي وش بغيت*  *أحمد : ايه .. كنت بسالك عن المزرعة وين ومتى بتروحوا تدفعوا العربون*  *وليد : العصر بنروح انا ومرتضى سلمان واذا جاب تجي معانا حياك يالخال* *أحمد : اكيد بجي ../ بس ارتب الاوضاع عندي* *وليد : ايه رتب امورك على اربع العصر طالعين* *أحمد : على خير ان شاء الله*  *سلمان : وليدوووه سلم لي عليه*  *وليد : سلمانوووووه الدلخ يسلم عليك*  *أحمد : الله يسلمه ../ ههههههه ..* *وليد : سلمان يقول لك احمد الله يسلمك*  *سلمان : هههههههه* *أحمد : اقول تراني بالدوام لاحد يصدني وانا اكلم *  *وليد : ههه .. طيب نلتقي على خير بايوو* *أحمد : بايوو* *وليد : أي عندك مانع*  *سلمان لاا .. بس تو ادري ..هههه* *وليد : هههههههه .. اللحين كنت بخبرك*  *سلمان : أي وين رايحين*  *وليد : نشتري اغراض لوازم الرحلة مابقى شي بقى اليوم وبكرا والي بعده الرحله*  *سلمان : اهاا .. طيب*  *وليد : وش رايك روح معانا وننبسط*  *سلمان : طيب بشوف الاوضاع عندي وبأكد عليك*  *( سلمان رجال طيب ونعم فيه عمره 30 سنه خاطب ساره وعمرها 25 سنة )*  *وليد : على خير ان شاء الله .. يلا وصلنا*  *إلى اللقاء
 نلتقي في الحلقة القادمة*

----------


## ~زهور الشوق~

> *بسم اللهـ الرحمنـ الرحيم ..
> 
> بدايتاا القصهـ حلوهـ وعنوانهاا لفت انتباهي بالقوهـ .. 
> 
> ::
> 
> ولفتت  انتباهي شخصية نور .. ننتظر البقيهـ بفارغ الصبر 
> 
> بالتوفيق غاليتي .. بداية موفقه*



تسلمي يالغلا .. حمستيني كثير انزل الجزء الثاني 
وراح تتعرفي اكثر بباقي الحلقات على شخصية نور
كوني بالقرب من هنا ^^

----------


## ~زهور الشوق~

*عذراً للخطاء الي صار في المقطع الاخيري مدري كيف اختفى المقطع ^^

تفضلو هذا هو المقطع من النهاية 
* *سلمان : من زمان عن خالك سلم عليه*  *وليد : اوووص ...  هلا والله  هلا بالغالي* *أحمد : هلا والله فيك هلا بالغلا كله*  *وليد : يقولوا داق علي وش بغيت*  *أحمد : ايه .. كنت بسالك عن المزرعة وين ومتى بتروحوا تدفعوا العربون*  *وليد : العصر بنروح انا ومرتضىو سلمان واذا حاب تجي معانا حياك يالخال* *أحمد : اكيد بجي ../ بس ارتب الاوضاع عندي* *وليد : ايه رتب امورك على اربع العصر طالعين* *أحمد : على خير ان شاء الله*  *سلمان : وليدوووه سلم لي عليه*  *وليد : سلمانوووووه الدلخ يسلم عليك*  *أحمد : الله يسلمه ../ ههههههه ..* *وليد : سلمان يقول لك احمد الله يسلمك*  *سلمان : هههههههه* *أحمد : اقول تراني بالدوام لاحد يصدني وانا اكلم *  *وليد : ههه .. طيب نلتقي على خير بايوو* *أحمد : بايوو* *وليد : بايوو* *سلمان : من متى بروح معاكم* *وليد : من اليوم عندك مانع*  *سلمان لاا .. بس تو ادري ..هههه* *وليد : هههههههه .. اللحين كنت بخبرك*  *سلمان : أي وين رايحين*  *وليد : نشتري اغراض لوازم الرحلة مابقى شي بقى اليوم وبكرا والي بعده الرحله*  *سلمان : اهاا .. طيب*  *وليد : وش رايك تروح معانا وننبسط*  *سلمان : طيب بشوف الاوضاع عندي وبأكد عليك*  *( سلمان رجال طيب ونعم فيه عمره 30 سنه خاطب ساره وعمرها 25 سنة )*  *وليد : على خير ان شاء الله .. يلا وصلنا

انتظروني بالحلقة القادمة

*

----------


## دفا الروح

ورآيه و لااحلى
بس يالله نزلي
متحمسين
والله ابداع
نزلي يالله

----------


## ~زهور الشوق~

*الحلقة الثانية :* *الساعة 12 ظهراً*  *في منزل ابو مرتضى*  *ملاك جاية من المدرسة قطت شنطتها على باب البيت ورمت عباتها على الارض*  *وراحت قبال المكيف* *ام مرتضى  : قومي عن المكيف لاتمرضي مافينا شده*  *ملاك : يمه ماراح امرض* *ام مرتضى : اقول روحي غيري مكانك لا اطفي المكيف* *ملاك وهي متحرطمه : ان شاء الله يمه ..*  *وبعدها بفتره جت صفاء ومالها خلق احد ركبت غرفتها على طول*  *نور: وش فيها ركبت غرفتها على طول مو بالعاده*  *ملاك : مادري .. والله* *نور: اللحين اركب اشوف وش فيها*  *ركبت نور غرفتها لقت اختها لابسة حرامها وتصلي*  *ولقت جوالها قاتل حاله من الصياح*  *نور: هههه .. مسكين جوالي يصيح ومو لاقي احد يسكته وكانت المتصلة صديقها ندى*  *ندى : هلا والله عاش من سمع هالصوت*  *نور : هلا وغلا بيك *  *ندى : اخبارك ان شاء الله زينه*  *نور: الحمد الله منيحه*  *ندى: عسااه دوم يارب تكوني منيحه*  *نور: تدوم انفاسك يالغلا .. انتي خبريني عنك ..*  *ندى : ماشي الحال ..*  *نور: ماشي الحال يعني في شي .. بسرعه اقري واعترفي شنو اللي صاير* *ندى محتاره تخبر نور ولاا لا بس قررت انها تخبرها*  *( ندى صديقة نور المقربه ومثل الخوات  وبنفس العمر../ ندى تدرس بجامعة عكس نور الي قعدت بالبيت )* *ندى : امممم .. مو عارفه وش اقول*  *نور: وش صاير اشك السالفه فيها خطبه*  *ندى : ايه  ..* *نور : طيب انتي فكرتي ولا لساا* *ندى : أكيد مافكرت توهم البارحه جاين .. والامس ادق عليك ماتردين*  *نور: ياقلبي ندووش .. تعرفيني افلت الجوال ولا ادري وين قاطته  .. ولو مامريت الغرفه مادريت عنه .. هههههه* *ندى : داريه عنك ..*  *ندى( بتردد)  : ماتبغى تعرفي من الي جو .. *  *نور: منو لايكوون ... طلال ولد عمك*  *ندى : ياخطيرره وش دراك*  *نور : هههه.. من سوالفك عنه ..هههههههههه* *ندى حست بسخونه بجسمها* *نور: خجلانه ندووش ياحليلك*  *ندى : ياربيه عليك نور تعرفيني استحي* *نور: طيب انتي شو رايك*  *ندى : مادري انتي فكري معاي* *نور: طيب راح افكر معاك بس اول جمعي معلومات عنه*  *ندى : معلومات عن شنو* *نور: مثلاً يشغل يدخن راعي مشاكل هيك شي* *ندى : طيب .. نشووف* *نور: ندووش .. تحبيه*  *ندى ارتفعت حرارتها من سمعت هالسؤال* *ندى :.......................... ../ ساكته مانطقت بكلمة* *نور : الووو وينك*  *ندى : معاك نونو* *نور: ماقلتي لي تحبيه*  *ندى : عارفه جوابي ..*  *نور: طيب اجل نقول على بركه لله*  *ندى خلاص مو عارفه وش تقول وجهاا ولع* *الا بدخلة أخوها  سالم ))**))* *سالم : اشوف اختي مولعة*  *ندى ودها الارض تنشق وتبلعها ولا اخوها سالم يشوفها بهالمنظر* *ندى ساكته مو عارفه شنو تقوول* *نور:هههههههه ../ وش يسكت اخوك عنك*  *ندى : سالم ممكن تطلع قاعده اكلم نور* *سالم :عادي كلميها احد مانعك تكلميها* *ندى : ماعرف اكلمها وانت موجود*  *سالم : والله انا مانا قايم*  *ندى : وووف منك*  *سالم : صحيح جايب لك معلومت عن الخطيب*  *ندى هنا قلب وجهاا بنفسجي صاير احساسها مابين الحيا والخوف *  *سالم : ياحليك خيه من الحيا قلب وجهك بنفسجي*  *نور من سمعت اخو ندى تفطست من الضحك تتخيل شكل صديقتها* *ندى : سلوووم .. بس عاااد*  *سالم : خلاص سكتنا ../ وحط ايده على فمه*  *نور : الووووووو .. يالي ناسيتنا نحنو هنااا* *ندى تذكرت ان نور لسا على التلفون*  *ندى : هلا  نونو سوري نسيتك*  *نور : من اللحين نستنا كيف بعدين .. المهم خلي اخوك يعطيك المعلومات وفكري على مهلك*  *ندى : طيب .. وخلي جوالك معك*  *نور: ولا يهمك من عيوني* *ندى : يلا اشوفك على خير .. بااي* *نور : باااي* *:::::::::::::::::::::::::::* *ندى سكرت من عند نور واحاسيسها مخربطه على الأخر* *سالم : خيه تعالي .. ماتبغى اسولف لك عن طلالووه*  *ندى : هااا .. براحتك*  *سالم حس على اخته انها مستحيه* *سالم : شوفي خية طلال يشتغل والحمد الله راتبه زين* *ندى بحيا  : طيب شنو طبيعه شغله*  *سالم : مهندس** كهربائي قسم الكترونيات واتصالات* *ندى : وشنو* *سالم : انتي شو حابه تعرفي*  *ندى : مثلاً يدخن*  *سالم : ايه يدخن*  *ندى : اممم*  *سالم في شي ثاني*  *ندى : لاا* *سالم : طيب اذا حابة تسئليني أي شي نحن في الخدمة*  *ندى : ان شاء الله *  *سالم : وفكري على مهلك ياعروستنا *  *( وغمز لأخته )* *ندى ماتت من الحيا من حركة اخوها*  *( سالم اخو ندى انسان متفائل وحنون  يحب اخته ندى و عمره 26 سنة )* *::::::::::::::* *ندى جلست تفكر بالموضوع .../  وحست بضيقة وخوف والدموع شوي وتطيح*  * ودق جوالها وكان المتصلة نور* *ندى ردت بس ماتقول شي*  *ندى : ............* *نور: الو هااا وش صار .. وش رايك*  *ندى : ........* *نور : ندوش وش فيك ساكته* *ندى ماقدرت تمسك دموعها وبدت تنزف دموعها وتشاهق* *نور: يابعد عمري ندووي ليش الصياح*  *ندى : مادري .. بس احس مخنوقة وخايفه*  *نور: خلاص غناتي لاتصيحي .. تراا بصيح وياك* *ندى : خلاص ماراح اصيح عشانك*  *نور: عفيا على بنتي الشاطرة .. تربيتي ..* *ندى : ههههههههههههه .. ترا الفرق بينا ايام وشهور* *نور: مهما كان تظلي تربيتي ..* *ندى : هههههههههههههه* *نور: عساه  ماننحرم يارب من ازعاج ضحكاتك*  *ندى : افا اللحين انا مزعجة*  *نور: ايه .. تعالي لاتضيعي السالفه .. وش صار وش قال لك اخوكِ عن طلول* *ندى : طلول في عينك .. اسمه طلال* *نور: الله من اللحين واقفه معاه ضدي .. هين اوريك*  *ندى : هههههههههه .. ان شاء الله انتي بعد نفرح فيك عن قريب*  *نور: اسم الله علي .. تحيا العزوبيه تحياا .. هو لو في احد يحبني مثل مايحبك طلول ماعلي بس وين الاقي مثله صعب*  *ندى : الا فيه وان شاء الله تلاقي .. وبعدين مصيرك تعرسي .. يعني لامفر منه*  *نور: ليش ناويه تشتغلي خطابه*  *ندى: هههههههههههههه .. أي بس بدور لك انتي حبيبتي* *نور: مستغنيه عن خدماتك*  *ندى : اني الخسرانة*  *نور: ههههههه../ اللحين انتي موافقه*  *ندى : أيه ..مابلاقي احن واحسن من ولد عمي*  *نور: حلووو .. الله يوفقكم يارب*

* 

*

----------


## ~زهور الشوق~

*وفي هالحظه تدخل ام مرتضى غرفه وتلاقي نور تكلم*  *ام مرتضى : اللحين لي نص ساعه اناديك ماتسمعيني* *نور: يمه سوري ماسمعتك .. كنت اكلم ندى*  *ام مرتضى : يلا بس عن الهدراه وقومي تغذي الغذا جاهز*  *نور: طيب يمه دقايق ونازلة*  *ا مرتضى : يلا عجلي*  *نور: هلا ندووش معاي ولا طرتي* *ندى : هههه .. معاك بس من زمان ماسمعت امك تهزئك*  *نور: ههههههه .. تذكرتيني با ايام ثانوي لما تدقي على البيت واكلمك ونقعد بالسعات*  *وثنتينا نتهزئي امي وامك مايقصروا ..*  *ندى : ههههههههههههه .. ياحلو ذيك الايام*  *نور: أي والله ياحلوها ...*  *ندى : نعيش ونفتكر* *نور: يلا غناتي اخليك .. وما اوصيك بعد ثلاثة اسابيع تردين بالموافقه*  *ندى : ووول .. واجد*  *نور : احسن عشان تحترق اعصابه*  *ندى : لا اخوي قال لي حدك اسبوعين*  *نور: طيب حاولي تاخري احسن عشان يطبخ على نار هاديه*  *ندى : ههههههه .. غربلش الله*  *نور: يا الله اخليك  مو ناصين تهزيئ ../ههههههههه ..* * وفكري على مهلك *  *ندى : اوك لاتوصي حريص*  *نور: يلا مع السلامه*  *ندى : الله يسلمك*  *::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::* *نور خلصت مكالمة لقت صفاء نايمة تذكر انها جت من المدرسة مضايقة*  *قالت اذا صحت من النوم بتشوف شنو سالفتها* *نزلت ولقت أخوها علي راكب لها*  *نور: ياحلو هالقمر ..*  *علي: نول ( نور) ما بتتعدي ( تتغدي )* *نور: أي اللحين نازلين اني وياك نتغذي*  *علي سكتت وماتكلم*  *نزلت نور لقت الكل خلص من الغذا ومحد استناها* *نور: علي وين الغذاء* *علي: ايه  دلت ( قلت ) باكول ( باقول ) لش حلص (خلص)  ونثيت ( ونسيت)* *نور: علاووي وين الماما* *علي : بالمطبح*  *راحت نور المطبخ لقت امها تغسل في الصحون الغذا*  *نور: يمه وين الغذا ما شفت الا غبرته ../ ههه* *ام مرتضى :  محد قال لك ماتنزي على طول ../ ذا تبغى خليت لك في الصفريه*  *نور:  لا خلاص مالي نفس اكب* *ام مرتضى : أي لاتاكلي لين تصيري عظم بس* *نور : خلاص يمه بشوف لي شي ثاني اكله بالثلاجه*  *اخدت نور لها تفاحة وطلعت من المطبخ
* *دق تلفون البيت .. وكالعادة محد يرفع التلفون*  *نور: ملاكووه قومي شوفي من الي متصل*  *ملاك : ماني قايمه*  *نور: ووف منك ../ لاتقومي اني قايمه*  *نور رفعت التلفون*  *نور: الو .. الوو .. الووو ..* *....: ..........* *نور سكرت السماعة* *ورد التلفون يرن*  *نور: ياربي مابيسكت التلفون*  *وردت مره ثانيه*  *نور: الووو ميين ؟!!* *...: الو هلا كيف الحال ؟* *نور الحمد الله تمام ..  بغيت من ؟!* *...: مرتضى مارجع من الدوام*  *نور: لا مارجع .. على الساعة 5 يرجع*  *...: طيب وجعفر وينه ؟!* *نور طفشت وووف منهو ذا الي يعرف مرتضى وجعفر*  *نور:  جعفر لحظه اشوفه*

----------


## ~زهور الشوق~

*امااااااااه ... امااااااه*  *ام مرتضى : نعم نور* *نور: وين جعفر .؟* *ام مرتضى : نايم  .. ليش تسئلي*  *نور: في واحد على التلفون يبغاه* *ام مرتضى : خلاص قولي له نايم*  *نور: انزين* *نور:: اللو .. جعفر نايم .. اقول له من*  *... : قولي له وليد ولد خالته  .. طيب عبد الله وينه*  *نور : نايم بعد*  *وليد : انزين نادي على امك امي تبيها*  *نور: طيب*  *وليد : وش فيها دي تكلمني بدون نفس*  *نور تنادي على امها* *نور: امااااااه .. اماااااه*  *ام مرتضى : نعم  وش بغيتي* *نور : خالتي ام وليد على اتلفون*  *اخذت ام مرتضى السماعه من عند نور* *ام مرتضى : الوو ..*  *وليد : هلا خاله شخبارك ؟* *ام مرتضى : الحمد الله بخير .. انت شخبارك ؟* *وليد : الحمد الله بخير*  *ام مرتضى : ماليت شغل*  *وليد : لا والله خاله دعواتك*  *نور داخله عرض* *نور: امااه ليش خالتي تدور وظيفه  .. وش صاير*  *ام مرتضى  فطست ضحك على بنتها*  *و وليد كتم ضحكته لاتحس عليه خالته*  *نور: يمه ليه الضحك وش قلت اني* *ام مرتضى : قاعده اكلم وليد*  *نور: اهاا .. اني افكرت خالتي لان قال خالتي تبغاك* *ام مرتضى  : أي نسيتني بولد خالتك .. هلا وليد موجود*  *وليد : أي خاله لحظه انادي لك الوالده قالت تبغاك*  *وليد : امااه خالتي على التلفون*  *ام وليد : داني جاية دقايقة*  *وليد : خذي التلفون*  *ام وليد : وش فيك تضحك .. ضحكنا معك*  *سرح وليد فكره ورجع يضحك من جديد*  *ام وليد : الحمد الله والشكر استجن الولد .. ههه* *اخذ تام وليد السماعة من وليد*  *ام وليد : الوو .. هلا خيه شخبارك*  *ام مرتضى : هلا فيك تمام .. شخبارك .؟* *ام وليد : بخير خيه .. بسالك جهزتي للمزرعة*  *ام مرتضى :  لاا والله وانتو*  *ام وليد  : وليد شراء  الاغراض وقال الي اخبركم*  *ام مرتضى : فيه الخير والله .. الله يوفقه يارب* *ام وليد : يارب*  *ام مرتضى : خيه شراء فحم*  *ام وليد : لازم خيه تطمنى على الفحم عشان القدو*  *ام مرتضى : هههه ../ بعد وش اسوي  ما استغني عنه*  *ام وليد : يلا خيه اخليك البت عفسته عفسه ولازم اخلص شغل البيت*  *ام مرتضى : الله يعطيك العافيه*  *ام وليد : توصي على شي خيه*  *ام مرتضى : سلامتك*  *ام وليد : الله يسلمك*  *:::::* *نور: يمه وش تبغى خالتي* *ام مرتضى : بس تبغى تخبرني ان وليد جهز كل شي طلعة يوم الخميس..* *نور: اهاا ..*  *وفي هالوقت نزلت صفاء*  *صفاء : وش تسولفون فيه*  *نور : سر .. ليش القافه*  *ام مرتضى : هههه .. لا سر ولا شي بس بيت خالتك جهزو لليوم الخميس* *صفاء: هههه ..*  *نور: يمه ليه تقولي لهاا .. وبرطمت نور ومدت البوز شبرين*  *ام مرتضى : ياحليك نور ..* *نور: يمه مماني جاهله*  *ام مرتضى وصفاء : هههههههههه* *مشت عنهم نور وهم مايتين من الضحك على خبالها* *::::::::* *ركبت نور الدرج وصدمت اخوها جعفر وكان توه جالس من النوم*  *نور قبل لاتطيح مسكها اخوها جعفر* *جعفر: عمى ماتشوفين*  *نور: اسفه بس كنت مستعجله*  *جعفر : لاتستعجلي مره ثانيه*  *نور : طيب ..* *ركب نور غرفتها ولقت 30 مكالمة من صديقتها ندى*  *دقت عليها .. طلع جوالها مافيه رصيد*

----------


## ~زهور الشوق~

*اخذت تلفون ودقت على بيتهم*  *نور: الو السلام عليكم*  *... : وعليكم السلام*  *نور : موجوده ندى*  *...: لحظه اشوفها لك  ... ندى .. ندووووش .. تبغاكِ نور على التلفون*  *ندى: طيب اللحين برفعه .. مو تسكر عليها*  *نور : وينها ذي تاخرت*  *....: اللحين بترفع التلفون*  *ندى : سالم سكر اني رفعته*  *سالم : طيب*  *نور: هلا ندوش وش صاير داقه  ثلاثين مره*  *ندى : اول يسكر سالم وبقول لك*  *نور: وش دراكِ ماتكسر .. خبره ياماما*  *ندى : سالم بتسكره ولاا* *سالم : باسكره ..  يالبطه باي* *نور خلاص مو قادره تمسك نفسها من الضحك*  *ندى : أي اضحك ماعندك اخو يبط علتك*  *نور: هههههه ../ حرام عيك اخوك يلطف الجو*  *ندى : هههههه .. لش قالو لك غرشة عطر*  *نور: هههههه../ ماقلتي ليه داقه*  *ندى : امم .. ابيك تروحي معاي السوق* *نور: بكرا ما اقدر* *ندى : ليش ماتقدري .. ماعندك شي* *نور: الا عندي بكرا بنروح المزرعه*  *ندى : ياعلي .. ابيك تروحي معاي*  *نور: خلاص مري علي العصر المزرعة* *ورجعيني
* *ندى : خلاص بشوف سالم اخوي اذا يرضى*  *نور: على خير .. يلا اخليك تآمريني على شي* *ندى : سلامتك* *نور: يلا مع السلامه ياعسل*  *ندى : مع السلامه*  *::::::::::* *سكرت نور السماعة .. الا بجية مرتضى*  *مرتضى : وانتي كل على هالتلفون سوالف*  *نور: وانت كل ماشفتني اكلم تقول لي كل اسولف* *مرتضى :  المهم انا اللحين طالع*  *نور بعفويه : وين مامداك توك جاااي* *مرتضى : باروح اشوف المزرعه وندفع العربون*  *نور: يعنو ..*  *ويدق جوال مرتضى ويعطي وليد مشغول* *مرتضى : يلا انا طالع قولي الى امي اني جيت وطلعت*  *.. سي يووو* *طلع مرتضى ولقى وليد وسلمان وخاله احمد ينتظرونه على الباب* *مرتضى : هلا والله .. بالشباب*  *سلمان : هلا بيك ..*  *أحمد : يلا خلونا نمشي ترانا متأخرين* *وليد : حسابه بعدين .. عشان مره ثانيه يحرم يتاخر* *ركبوا السيارة وكانت سيارة وليد*  *وليد وسلمان قعدوا قدام واحمد ومرتضى ورى*  *مرتضى : وليدوه .. اشوي شوي علينا ترا عدنا اهل يسئلون عنا* *وليد : هههههه ../ الاخ خايف*  *ويزيد وليد من سرعته*  *سلمان : هييييييييييه وش ناوي علينا*  *أحمد : هههههه ../ وليد خف عليهم  تراهم جبن*  *وليد : هههههههههه ../  ياحلوهم هالجبنات*  *مرتضى :  الجبنه انت*  *وليد : ياحلوي وانا جبنه ..هههه .. بس اخاف تاكلوني* *سلمان : يستظرف االاخ*  *وليد: هههههههههههههه .. اقول سكتوا وخلوني اركز بالسواقه*  *الا بدقة جوال وليد*  *سلمان : بعد الشله مكتمله من الي داق  عليك*  *وليد : والله مادري رقم غريب خل اشوف مينا ووص* *وليد: الو .. سلام عليم*  *....: وعليكم السلام .. معاي وليد علي آل ....* *وليد : أي انا .. مين معاي*  *....: احنا شركة ..... وتم قبولك للوظيفه* *وليد شق البوز من الوناسة*  *سلمان : صاحبنا شق البوز .. شكلها حرمه تغازلة* *رمقه وليد نظره بمعنى اسكت*  *وليد : طيب متى اجيكم*  *....: يوم السبت القادم تجي با اوراق الاصليه وتستلم الوظيفه*  *وليد : على خير ان شاء الله*  *....: على الساعة 7 ونص تكون متواجد*  *وليد : ان شاء الله*  *....: في امان الله*  *وليد : في حفظ الله ورعايته*  *مرتضى :  اشوفك شاق البوز فرحنا معك*  *وليد : اليوم سمعت آحى خبر بحياتي* *سلمان : قايل لكم وحده مزبطته*  *وليد بنظرات تطلع شرار* *وليد : وجهك .. انا مايشرفني اكلمهم .. انا وحده بس بحياتي وراح تكون زوجتي* *كلهم ناظروا*  *مرتضى : ومين سعيده الحظ*  *وليد : وش دراني مين اذا خطبت راح تعرف مين* *سلمان : علينا ..* *وغمز لوليد* *أحمد : عيب سلمان .. في عدنا عزابيه*  *سلمان : ماقلنا شي*  *مرتضى : ههههههه ../ ماعليم منهم تلاقيهم غيرانين منا*  *أحمد : هههههه ../* *وليد : المهم ماعلينا ماتبغون تعرفون مين الي داق علي*  *سلمان : ممين حرقت اعصابنا*  *أحمد : اكب عليك ماي .. اخاف تحرقنا وياك*  *مرتضى : هههه../ حلوووه يالخال*  *سلمان : يلا يا الوليد قول لنا منو متصل وشنو سالفه*  *وماعليك من ثقلين هالطينة* *وليد : قبولوني في الشركه ....* *أحمد : صدق*  *وليد: ايه صدق*  *مرتضى : افضل الصلاه وسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد*  *كلوووووووووش* *سلمان : هههههههه .. مبروك يالخوي*  *وليد : الله يبارك فيكم ...*  *مرتضى : خلاص دام لقيت وظيفه نبي نفرح فيك*  *وليد: مرتضى تشتغل خطابة على غفلة*  *احمد : اللحين وليد وش يسكت مرتضى عنك .. تراه للحين يحن علي اخطب* *وليد : هههههه../ اناا ناوي بس اول شي الاوضاع بالشركة* *مرتضى : ان شاء الله كل شي تمام واي خدمه انا حاضر* *وليد : تسلم لي رضووي*  *سلمان : وليد ماوصلنا المزرعه*  *وليد : إلا قربنا ..* *احمد : متحمس اشوف الزريبة*  *مرتضى : ههههه../ زريبه  خوش زريبه* *سلمان : ماتعرف خالك مصطلحاته من عصر الجاهلية* *مرتضى : ههههههههههههههههههههه* *وليد :  شباب .. يلا وصلنا*  *وقف وليد السيارة ونزلوا من السيارة*  *ومرتضى يتامل كبوت سيارة وليد*  *مرتضى : وش فيها الحلوه*  *وليد :   وش فيها ..* *مرتضى : اشوف شاماميخ .. وش السالفه*  *سلمان ذكر السالفه وفطس ضحك*  *أحمد : وش السالفه* *وليد : أي اضحك سلووم  وش عليك مو سيارتك*  *سلمان فقعها ضحكه : ههههههههههههه* *مرتضى : وش السالفه*  *وليد: سلمك الله هذا في سنور  متهاوش مع حرمته وماحلات الهوشه الا على سيارتي* *سلمان ومرتضى واحمد مو قادرين بطسوا من الضحك على وليد*  *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه* *مرتضى : ياعلي عليك ياولد الخاله شكلك وانت حزين على سيارتك  يفطس من الضحك .. هههه* *أحمد : تعيش وتاخد غيرها .. هههههه* *وليد : ياحبكم للشماته .. اقول ما ابي اسمع نفس*  *سلمان : يلا خلينا نشوف المزرعه .. السوالف والضحك ماتخلص*  *وليد : يلا مشينا*  *دخلوا  ولقوا .. باب المزرعة مسكر وليد يدق على صاحب المزرعه*  *مايرد

الا يسمعوا صوت طلق ناري .. داخل المزرعة

انتظرو البقيه  في الحلقة القادمه*

----------


## ~زهور الشوق~

> ورآيه و لااحلى
> بس يالله نزلي
> متحمسين
> والله ابداع
> نزلي يالله



انتي احلى غناتووو
تسلمي غناتووو .. وهذي الحلقه لعيونك^^

----------


## دفا الروح

خلصي كملي 
لا تحمسين اكثر
كملييييييي
بسرعه

----------


## мίşş ω๏̯͡๏ώ

روآيۃ رٍآإئـξـة

أبدξـتي في طرٍحڪ

 يـξـطيڪ رٍبي آإلف عآإفيـۃ

 ۾  ـآإننحرٍم جديدڪ

ننتظرٍرٍ بآإقي الـروآإيۃ 

 تـζـيآإتي

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*واوو ابداع خيوهـ مرهـ .. 

امم اش سالفه طلق النار .. 

نتتظر التكمله بفارغ الصبر غاليتي ..*

----------


## ~زهور الشوق~

*الحلقة الثالثة :*  *وليد : يلا مشينا*  *دخلوا  ولقوا .. باب المزرعة مسكر وليد يدق على صاحب المزرعه*  *مايرد* *الا يسمعوا صوت طلق ناري .. داخل المزرعة* *وليد : سمعتوا إلي  أنا سمعته ولا يتخيل لي* *مرتضى : ايه سمعت .. الله يستر ..*  *سلمان  : واالصوت كأنه  جاي من داخل المزرعة*  *وليد :   شباب خلينا ندخل نشوف وش صاير .. *  *أحمد : هييي انت استجنيت .. تلاقي هذولا عصابة ..*  *مرتضى : اقول انا بروح اشوف  وش صاير .. على الاقل نلحق الي داخل* *مرتضى : وانا معاك ..* *سلمان : هييييه انتو بايعين عمركم ..* *وليد : هيي انت  لا تصرخ .. وانا داخل والي بجي معاي حياه*  *مرتضى : وليد مشينا ..*  *وليد ومرتضى مشوا عن سلمان وأحمد  .. وفكرهم كله على الي صاير داخل المزارعة*  *سلمان : طالع هذولا استجنو  .. احمد امشي نلحقهم ..* *أحمد : قالوا لك بايع عمري مانا رايح*  *سلمان : خليك هنا يالجبان ..  واذا صار شي دق علي*  *أحمد : هييي وين تراكني  بروحي .. جاي معاك*  *سلمان واحمد  راحوا  لوليد ومرتضى*  *وليد ومرتضى تسلقوا جدار المزرعة *  *سلمان : هييه انتو وش تسوون*  *مرتضى : مثل ما انت شايف*  *أحمد : خلينا نرجع احسن .. بلا جنوون*  *وليد : انت كيفك انا رايح .. والي فيها فيها*  *مرتضى  : وانتوا براحتكم *  *سلمان : مجنون اخليكم ..  مايندرى وش السالفه .. وانتو مجانين ماتنتركو لحالكم*  *وليد : يلا بتسلقوا ولا*  *سلمان : يلا وراكم  ..*  *تسلق سلمان وأحمد ولحقوا وليد ومرتضى  *  *سلمان : عرفتوا وش صار*  *مرتضى : ااااص .. خلونا نشوف هذولا وش يسون*  *وقعدوا يسمعوا هذا الحوار* *.....: اقوول  صديق اعطيني الفلوس الي عندك ..* *....:  بابا شنوا هذا .. انا فقير مافي فلووس ..*  *ويطلق  طلقات نارية بالهواا ..*  *.....: صدقني بابا انا مافي فلوس .. اذا مافي صدق*  *يلوح  يشوف*  *قاموا يدورن بالمزرعة مالقو ا شي فتشوا الهندي ولقوا عنده  50 ريال* *...  : وتقول ماعندك ..اجل شنو هذا هاا *  * الهندي خاف  وقبل ما يتكلم بلع ريقه*  *....: بابا هرام هذا فلوس مو مال انا*  * ... : مو مال انت  .. مفكر هالكلام بيمشي علي ..*  *الا بجية فرد ثاني من العصابة*  *...  : يالخووي يلا خل نمشي سامع حس ناس داخلين المزرعة* *....: طيب قبل لا نطلع لازم اعطيه درس ماينساه ..*  *الهندي من سمع كلامه خاف  ..*  *مسكه من رقبته ورماه على الارض ورفسه  .*  *وداس عليه لين انهد حيله وطاح على الأرض ..*  *((ألا بجية شخص  .. ينادي ))* *...:  رااجي  وينك ..راااجيوو  ووووسمخ*  *...: اقوول شباب  صاحب المزرعة وصل خل نمشى .. قبل لايشوفنا ويبلغ علينا*  *طلعوا من المزرعة .. بدون حس .. وكأن شيئا لم يكن*  *:::::::::::::::::* *وفي الطرف الثاني كان سلمان ماسك وليد عن لايقوم للعصابة*  *ومرتضى ماسكنه احمد*  *وليد : وانت ليش ماسكني كان خليتني اقوم  لهم اولاد الذين مايخافون الله .. مستقوين على خلق الله ..*  *سلمان : وباالله عليك ومن الي بروح فيها غيرك لو رحت .. ماتشوف عندهم مسدسات ورشاشات بايع عمرك*  *مرتضى : والله لو ما مسكتوني كان وريتهم شغلهم الـ ....... ( طوط طوط )  ..* *أحمد : بدل هدرتكم خل نقوم نشوف الرجال*  *راحوا للهندي .. يشوفون حالته  *  *وليد : رفيق تسمعني .. ..انا جاي اساعدك ..* *((ويضربه على خفيف على خده))*  *راجيش: بابا انا وايد تعبان .. بابا اناا اناا ..*  *واغمي عليه قبل لايكمل كلامه*  *صاحب المزرعة أبو يوسف شاف رااجي طايح  ..*  *ابو يوسف : انتو مين وكيف دخلتو *  *سلمان : احنا الي كلمناك بخصوص المزرعة .. وكانت هنا عصابة وهاجمت على* *المزرعة .. ودخلنا لما سمعنا صوت طلقات نارية*  *ابو يوسف : حسبي الله عليهم .. الي مايخافون الله   ..  ماشافو الا هالفقير يتهجموا عليه .. حسبي الله عليهم ... واللحين كيف حالته*  *وليد : والله يا عمي ما ادري قال كم كلمة  . . وفقد وعيه*  *ابو يوسف : قوم ياولدي نوديه المستشفى .. اخاف فيه شي لا سمح الله*  *وليد : على امرك عمي .. مايصير خاطرك  الا طيب*  *وفي هالحظة راجي رجع لوعيه*  *راجي  : بابا انا وايد زين بس يبي يرتاح مايبي يروح مستسفى* *ابو يوسف : شوف كيف حالتك وتقول ما تبغى تروح اقول اسكت ولا كلمة .. ولا تخاف مابخصم من راتبك شي  .. ومو بكيفك غصب تروح المستشفى* *مرتضى : والله مساكين الهنود .. عشان هالقرشين يتحملوا قسوة الغربة .. وزود عن هذا يتحملوا الذل والمهانه ..* *وليد : أي والله  صدقت يالخوي .. انا بس لو ما مسكني سلمانوو والله وريتهم شغلهم*  *سلمان : اقول قوموا نودي الرجال المستشفى نطمن على صحته ..*  *أحمد : أي والله بس فالحين يعرضوا عضلاتهم*  *وليد : نطق الخال اخيراً .. انت اول واحد  تسكت ..*  *مرتضى :  وليد خلينا نشيل الرجال .. وتناقروا بعدين*  *وليد وسلمان اخدوا راجي وركبوه السياره*

----------


## ~زهور الشوق~

*وركبوا كلهم السيارة*  *أبو يوسف  : ماعلي ادري بكلف عليكم .. ابيكم تاخذوني معاكم اطمن على راجي*  *أحمد : وش تقول عمي .. تفضل اذا ماوسعتك السياره نحطك بعيونا* *وليد ..  يوشوش مرتضى   : مو شاطر الا باكلام ولا بالفعل مانشوف الا غبرته*  *سلمان : عمي ابو يوسف .. تفضل اقعد قدام جنبي*  *ابو يوسف : ماعلي ياولدي.. ما ابي اثقل عليكم*  *وليد : عمي محد بيجلس قدام غيرك .. واعتبر سيارتي سيارتك* *وصلوا المستشفى ودخلوا قسم الأسعاف  ../ واخدوا راجي على النقالة ...* *راجي : بابا انا اذا في موت ارسل فلوس لماما مال انا ..*  *ابو يوسف : اسم الله عليك .. مافيك الا كل خير .. وانت تالي بترسل لهم  ..*  *دخل ابو يوسف مع راجي المستشفى وجلسو البقيه ينتظرونه بغرفه الانتظار*  *وليد : شباب انا اطالع  ..*  *مرتضى : ويين .. راييح ؟؟* *وليد : رايح اشم هوى براا .. *  *طلع وليد .. وشغل الزقارة ونفخ الدخان ..  حوالينه وتشكل عى شكل ضباب حوله ..*  * وباله في إلي شافهم بالمزرعة ..*  *وليد :  معقولة هذا الي شفته رائد ولد عمي .. انا علمي به من زمان . .* *اذكر انه  مسافر .. متى رجع .. لازم اعرف وش سالفتة ..*  *:::::* *وفي غرفة الأسعاف كان أبو يوسف خايف على راجو* *بعد ماشاف اثار الضربات على جسمه .. والضربه الي براسة *  *والدم .. الي بملابسه* *طلع الدكتور من عند راجو ..* *أبو يوسف :دكتور طمني على حالته* *الدكتور: الحمد الله .. جت سليمة .. شوية رضوض ..*  *أبو يوسف : الحمد الله  ..* *الدكتور: ممكن تفهمني على الي حصل باين .. انه تعرض للأعتداء* *أبو يوسف : والله يادكتور .. انا ماجيت الا وهاذي حالته*  *.. والله يجازي الشباب الي جابونا المستشفى .. ان شاء الله مافي شي خطير يادكتور .. طمني ..* *الدكتور: مافي شي .. بس لازم تكتبو محظر .. من اجل سلامتكم ومايتكررش الي حصل*  *أبو يوسف : تنذكر وماتنعاد .. ومافي داعي للمحظر ..*  *الدكتور : براحتك .. تئدر تاخذ المريض .. واهم شي راحته ..*  *ابو يوسف : لا توصي حريص*  *الدكتور: وهاذ وصفة للأدوية بتاعتوه*  *أبو يوسف : الله يجزاك الف خير يادكتور .. ماقصرت معنا* *الدكتور : ماعملت الا واجبي .. ومثل ماوصيتك .. مايتحركش من السرير لمدة اسبوع .. عشان الجراح تتلئم*  *ابو يوسف : ان شاء الله يادكتور .. طيب هو متى اقدر اخرجه من المستشفى*  *الدكتور : وئت ماتحب .. تئدر  من هالحظه* *أبو يوسف : طيب دكتور اقدر اطمن عليه*  *الدكتور : خد راحتك .. تفضل تمكن عليه*  *دخل أبو يوسف الغرفة .. ولقى راجواا صاحي وبكامل وعيه*  *أبو يوسف : كيف حالك راجو .. ان شاء الله اللحين احسن*  *راجو : ايه بابا انا كويس .. وايد زين*  *ابو يوسف : الحمد الله ...* *الدكتور: ماتخفش .. يا ابو يوسف .. يومين وحالته راح ترجع مثل الأول*  *واحسن بكتتير* *راجو : بابا .. انا متى يلوح المزرعة*  *الدكتور: ليه كذا بسرعة ذي زهئت منا*  *راجو : انا مافي يرتاح الا في بيت مال انا*  *ابو يوسف : مايصير خاطرك الا طيب .. دكتور يصير اطلعه اللحين*  *الدكتور : طبعاً وئت ماتحب* *ابو يوسف : يلا راجو .. خل نمشي تأخرنا على الشاب*  *راجو: ا ن شا الله بابا ..*  *الدكتور : موت نسو تمر علينا اذا تحسنت حالته عشان نطمن عليه*  *ابو يوسف : ان شاء الله يادكتور* *طلع أبو يوسف من عند الدكتور لطفي .. وهو دكتور مصري*  *راجوو :: بابا هذا دكتور وايد زين بس انا مافي معلوم وش يقول* *ابو يوسف : ههههه .. يقول انك صرت واجد زين .. بس مافي تحرك من السرير*  *مدة اسبوع ..* *راجوا: بابا انا مافي يقدر ما يقوم .. انا في شغل ..*  *ابو يوسف  :انت في اجازة اسبوع .. ومافي مناقشة في كلام*  *راجو : بابا بس انا ماما بابا مافي فلوس . كيف يعيش اذا مافي شغل* *ابو يوسف : انا بعطيك راتب شغل بس مافي  شغل .. في مفهوم راجو* *راجو : شكراً بابا .. انت نفر واجد كويس*  *::::::::::::* *راح ابو يوسف لشباب ..*  *سلمان : هاا عمي بشرنا .. كيف راجو*  *ابو يوسف : الحمد الله مافيا لا عافيه*  *سلمان : الحمد الله .. خطاه السوء* *مرتضى : سلامات راجو ماتشوف شر .. *  *سلمان : راجو كيف الصحتك*  *راجو : الهمد الله .. واجد زين ..*  *سلمان : الحمد الله..* *ابو يوسف : وين أحمد ووليد ..* *مرتضى : أحمد با لحمام ( الله يكرمكم ) ووليد طلع برا يشم هوا* 
*سلمان : طيب عمي ابو يوسف .. خلصت اجراءاتك مع الدكتور*  *ابو يوسف : إلا بقى بس اصرف الادوية من الصدلية*  *سلمان : عمي ابو يوسف اعطيني الورقة اصرفها لك ..*  *ابو يوسف : ماودي اتعبكم*  *سلمان: ولو تعبكم راحة ..  خلاص انا رايح اجيب الادوية .. كل احمد رجع من الحمام* *مرتضى : على خير .. وخذ وليد معاك راح تلاقيه بره ..*  *سلمان : اكيد باخذه معي قالوا لك باروح الصدلية مشي*  *مرتضى : هههه ../ وش فيك سلمانووه الصديلة هنا خطوتين بس*  *سلمان : آحللف .. زين خبرتني ولا انا خبري قديم .. حسبالي مافي*  *ابو يوسف : هههههه / وهذا انا معتمد عليك*  *سلمان : والله مرتضوه فشلتنا .. يا الله رايح اجيب الادوية*  *طلع سلمان من غرفة الانتظار وصادف احمد راجع من الحمام*  *أحمد : على وين يالحبيب*  *سلمان : رايح اصرف الأدوية  ..*  *أحمد : اهاا .. وكيف راجو*  *سلمان : روح انت وتطمن عليه وعن القرقرة الزايدة .. لا تأخرني أخاف يسكروا للعشاء* *احمد: هههه .. رروح قبل فوات الآوان*  *سلمان راح للصيدلية .. وصرف الأدوية .. وقبل لايرجع*  *دق على وليد .. مايرد .. خاف عليه*  *وراح دور عليه بمواقف السيارات الي بالمستشفى*  *شافه سارح بخيالة .. والزقارة في ايده*  *سلمان : الحلووو سارح في ميين*  *وليد : بسم الله ..  خلعتني .. الناس تسلم تكح تتنحنح*  *سلمان : وض اسوي لك كح وكحيت وتنحنح تنحنحت  .. وانت في عالم ثاني*  *أعترف تفكر في مين .. مين هاذي الي شاغله تفكيرك*  *وليد : والله هالمره شي ثاني شاغل تفكري* *سلمان : اووه اعتراف صريح منك ان بجميع صيداتك لك تفكر بالحبيبة* *وليد : هيي انت أي حبيبة ناوي تفضحنا قدام الخلق*  *سلمان : هههههههه*  *وليد : بسك ضحك .. ماحد فاضحني غيرك ..*  *سلمان : افا انا فاضحنك طيب .. اوريك*  *وليد : أعلى مافي خيلك اركبه*  *سلمان : طيب يا الوليد .. حسابك بعدين*  *وليد : شنو ها الأدوية الي بأيدك* *سلمان :يؤؤ نسيتني اللحين ابو يوسف واحمدوه ومرتضوه ينظرونا*  *وليد : وكيف حال راجو*  *سلمان : تعال معاي وراح تعرف احواله*  *وليد : طيب .. انت نادي عليهم وانا راح اسخن السيارة*  *سلمان : طيب .. على آمرك ياحلوو* *وليد ..  يسلم لي الذوق*  *سلمان : تا اشكيك على حرمي المصون .. ماتسمح احد يقول لي كلام حلو*  *وليد : اقوووول صدقت حالك .. قوم لا تجيك شووته تطيرك*  *سلمان : ههههه .. رايح رايح*  *::::::::::::* *دخل سلمان المستشفى ..*  *وفي طريقة لغرفة الأنتظار .. دق جوالة وكانت المتصلة خطيبته سارة*  *سلمان : الوو*  *سارة : هلا سلمان أخبارك ؟*  *سلمان :  الحمد الله بخير .. ماعلي حبيبتي اكلمك بعدين مشغول* *سارة : طيب .. انتبه لنفسك حبيبي*  *سلمان : اوك .. باي*  *سارة : وش فيه سلمان من من عوايده مايسئل عن احوالي ويسكر التلفون قبل لا اقول له باي .. ان شاء الله خير*  *دخل سلمان غرفة الأنتظار مالقى أحد .. بالغرفة*  *سلمان : ياعلي هذولا وين راحوا  .. خليني ادق على مرتضى اشوف وين طسوا* *ويدق على مرتضى مايرفع .. ويدق مره ثانية مغلق*  *سلمان : وش سالفته هذا مرتضى .. خل ادق على احمد*  *ويدق على احمد  .. مايرد*  *سلمان : وش سالفتهم هذولا .. خل ادق عليه مره ثانية ..*  *ومالقى رد .. ورد اتصل مره ثانية وثالثه ونفس الشي*  *سلمان : السالفة في أن .. خل ادق على وليد*  *دق على وليد ..*  *وليد : هلا وينكم ماجيتو*  *سلمان : مادري عنهم .. مو لاقيهم باغرفة الأنتظار*  *وليد : طيب كان دقيت عليهم*  *سلمان : دقيت على مرتضى  اول مره يدق وثاني مره يطلع مغلق* *وخالك ادق عليه مايرد ..*  *وليد : وش سالفتهم ..*  *سلمان : والله بديت اخاف عليهم .. طيب انت ما عندك رقم ابو يوسف*  *وليد : الا عندي ..* *سلمان : طيب دق عليه   .. و جاينك بالطريق* *وليد : طيب.. استناك ..* *::::::::* *وليد دق على أبو يوسف* *وليد : هلا والله أبو يوسف وينكم*  *ابو يوسف : ننتظر سلمان .. يجيب الأدوية من الصديلة*  *وليد : معقولة ماجاكم .. توه داق علي يقول ماشافكم*  *طيب أحمد ومرتضى ليه مايردوا على جوالاتهم*  *أبو يوسف : مرتضى جواله خلص شحنه .. وأحمد ماسمعنا صوت جواله*  *وليد : طيب سلمان شكله مضيع الغرفة ومو لاقيكم انا انتظركم بره* *ابو يوسف : طيب وين نلقاك ... في نفس المكان عند موقف السيارت*

----------


## ~زهور الشوق~

*أبو يوسف : تعبناك ياولدي معانا*  *وليد : تعبك راحة ..*  *سكر وليد من عند ابو يوسف .. وشغل زقارة*  *سلمان : متى تبطل الدخان*  *وليد : وقت ما احب ..*  *سلمان : المهم طمني  دقيت على ابو يوسف*  *وليد : ايه دقيت ..*  *سلمان : ايه وينهم*  *وليد : ينتظرونك بغرفة الأنتظار* *سلمان : كيف كيف انا رايح لهم مالقيت احد*  *وليد : سلمانووه شكلك ضيعت الغرفة*  *سلمان : والله مادري شكلي ضيعت .. تعرف المستشفى كبير ويضيع*  *وليد : ايه اسكت فشلتنا مع الرجال .. اقول له وينكم يقول ينتظرك*  *سلمان : طيب ليش ماردوا علي مرتضوه واحمده*  *وليد : هههه .. سلمك الله مرتضى بيرفعه خلص شحن وتلاقي خالي كالعادة صامت*  *سلمان : ههههه ../ خووش والله يعني والواحد مايعتمد عليهم  ..*  *ألا بجية مرتضى وأحمد وابو يوسف ومعاهم راجو *  *مرتضى : منو الي مايعتمد عليهم هااا*  *سلمان : مين غيرك انتو أحمدوه .. اجل ادق عليكم واحد خلص شحنه وثاني مايرد*  *أحمد : هههههه.. وانت ليه داق مضيعنا*  *مرتضى : فشتنا .. جاهل تضيع*  *سلمان : ما ضعت بس ضيعت الغرفة .. وبعدين كل الغرف متشابه والمستشفى كبير* *أبو يوسف : حصل خير شباب ..تلاقي سلمان تعبان .. وهو ماقصر  قام بالواجب وزود*  *سلمان : تعلموا الذوق من ابو يوسف*  *أحمد ومرتضى .. فقعوها ضحكة*  *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* *سلمان : الحمد الله والشكر* *وليد : راجو كيفك اللحين ان شاء الله أحسن *  *راجو : بابا انا واجد زين  ..*  *وليد : الحمد الله .. يلا اركبو السيارة ترانا تأخرنا على الأهل *  *ابو يوسف : تعبناك معنا ياولدي* *وليد : لا تزعلني منك عمي ابو يوسف .. هذا اقل من واجبنا* *ابو يوسف : فيكم الخير والله ... الله يكتب لكم في خطوه سلامه* *وليد ابتسم على كلام ابو يوسف*  *:::::::::* *وصل وليد ابو يوسف وراجو المزرعة  وكلم ابو يوسف بخصوص المزرعة*  *وانها عاجبتهم .. واصر ابو يوسف ما يدفعوا ولا ريال*  *وانها هدية من عنده ... بعد ماوقفو معه*  *وبعدها رجع كلاً على بيته*  *وصل وليد بيتهم .. ودخل لقى أخته شهد تحل واجباتها*  *وليد : مساء الخير*  *شهد : مساء النور .. كان نمت برى*  *ووليد : ههه .. ليش قالوا قطوو انام بالشارع .. وين امي ابيها بسالفة*  *شهد : طلعت العزية شوي وجاية .. وعشاك في الفرن*  *وليد : طيب انا رايح ارقد في غرفتي واذا جت نادي علي*  *شهد : ان شاااء الله من عيوني الثنتين*  *ودق تلفون البيت ..*  *وليد : شهوده قومي شوفي مين*  *شهد : ماتشوفني مشغولة بالمذاكره .. انت رد مالي مزاج ارد على احد*  *وليد : الله الله قالت مشغولة بالمذاكره  .. امري لـ الله ارفع واشوف مين*  *.... : الو .. هلا*  *وليد : اهلين ..*  *.... : وين خالتي شريفة*  *وليد : طلعت ..*  *شهد : وليدوه من المتصل *  *"وليد بعد السماعه عن اذنه "* *وليد : نور بنت خالتك ..* *شهد : اعطيني السماعة اكلمها* *وليد : مافي .. من شوي مالك خلق ترفعي التلفون انا بكلمها*  *شهد : نعم .. نعم  .. اقول هاات التفون*  *وليد : نور وش بغيتي من امي*  *نور: هاا ولا شي امي تبيها ..*  *وليد : اهاا*  *نور: امم شهد وينها*  *وليد : مشغولة بالمذاكرة*  *نور : طيب اكلمها وقت ثاني .. مع السلامة* *وليد : الله يسلمك*  *شهد : يانحيس .. ليش ماخليتني اكلمها*  *وليد : لانك مشغولة وعليك واجبات واجد مو هذا كلامك من شوي*  *شهد : روح عني ما حبك بليززز لا تكلمني*  *وليد : هههه .. متأكدة ما تحبيني* *شهد فكرت بينها وبين نفسها ..  اكيد احبك مو اخوي*  *شهد : ايه متأكده*  *وليد : أدري من ورى قلبك ..* *شهد : ياواثق ..* *وليد : طيب .. شوفي من يوديك المزرعة يوم الخميس* *شهد : ولودي حبيبي انت صدقت امزح معاك*  *وليد : هههههه .. المهم  انا رايح ارقد بغرفتي.. مو تنسي الي اتفقنا عليه*  *وشهد : ما اتفقنا على شي*  *وليد : مداك تنسين ..*  *شهد : أي تذكرت .. خلاص تم*  *وليد : يلا روحي ذاكري .. وها الله ها الله بالمذاكرة*  *شهد : لاتوصي حريص*

----------


## ~زهور الشوق~

*صعد وليد لغرفته .. ومسك جواله ..* *وبين ها الأرقام رقم .. رقم سلمان ..  تردد يدق ولا لاا
* * وبدون مايحس دق اتصال .. وحب بعدها يفضفض على الي في قلبه ..*  *وليد : هلا والله سلمان*  *سلمان :هلا بك .. اخبارك ..*  *وليد :  والله تعبان ..*  *سلمان : وش فيك وليد .. لاتخوفني عليك*  *وليد : مدري سلمان ..* *سلمان : اطلق العنان لمشاعرك وفضفض لي ..* *وليد : سلمان .. انا ..*  *سلمان : ايه انت شنو*  *وليد : انا ..* *سلمان : وليدوه خلص وقول* *وليد : مو عارف وش اقول لك*  *سلمان : طيب قول وانا راح افهمك*  *وليد : طيب .. اوعدني هذا الشي بيني وبينك* *سلمان : اخلص .. وقول*  *وليد : سلمان .. انا احب*  *سلمان : اووه .. اووه .. من متى*  *وليد : من زمان .. بس كتمه داخل قلبي* *سلمان : طيب .. والي تحبها .. عارفه بهذا الشي*  *وليد : لاا طبعاً*  *سلمان : وانت وش ناوي اللحين ..*  *وليد : ولا شي بس ودي افض فض لك ..*  *سلمان : شوف وليد .. مو تقعد تسوي لي حركات شباب ها ليومين وتكلمها .. حذرتك*  *وليد : سلمان معقولة تفكر في بها لتفكير.. انا احبها ومستحيل ااذيها*  *سلمان : هذا العشم فيك*  *وليد : تعرف سلمان وش مشكلتي معاها* *سلمان : شنو ..* *وليد : لما اشوفها ودي اجلس واسولف معاها ..*  *سلمان : انت تعرفها ..*  *وليد : ياليت.. بس هي حلم ..* *سلمان : مالت عليك ..  وانا افكر واقع*  *وليد : هو واقع .. بس بعيد*  *سلمان : وليد ..*  *وليد : آمر ..
* *سلمان : ما يآمر عليك عدو ... مو ناوي تخطب وتفرحنا* *وليد : وانت شايف الوضع .. مايسمح ..*  *سلمان : وليد انا عارف ان كلامك جد ..*  *وليد : يعني كاشفني*  *سلمان : من زماان بس حاب انك تعترف ..*  *وليد : وش تبغاني اقول .. احبها .. وبعدين*  *سلمان : ولا ئبلين . تخطبها* *وليد : كل شي بوقته حلوو* *سلمان : على خير ان شاء الله*  *وليد : طيب القاك بكرى على خير*  *سلمان : اوك ..*  *وليد : مع السلامة ياصاحبي* *سلمان : مع السلامة*  *رمى وليد نفى على السرير وفكره توديه وفكره تجيب*  *وليد : اللحين انا وش اسوي  ..*  *وجلس يتأمل في سقف الغرفة  :  يارب وفقني  في عملي *  *وسهل آمري مع الانسانه الي حبها قلبي ياالله ياكريم* *آآآهـ ياقلبي تحملت كثير ..*  *ام وليد : سلامتك ياولدي من آآهـ .. وش فيك وليد*  *وليد : سلامتك يمه ..*  *ام وليد : شهد قالت لي تبيني في موضوع*  *وليد : أي يمه .. ابشرك اليوم دقوا علي شركة .....*  *وراح ابدي دوام عندهم يوم السبت*  *ام وليد : الله يوفقك يارب واشوفك معرس عن قريب* *وليد  : يارب *  *ام وليد : قايمه ابشر ابوك بالخبر ..*  *وليد : طيب ..  يمه .. خلاص المزرعة الخميس الجاي .. تجهزو* *ام وليد : على خير  ..*  *:::::::::::::::::* *نور جالسة بغرفتها .. ترتب اغراضها*  *ودخل عليها اخوها علي*  *علي : نول .. امبى حليبه*  *نور : ان شاء الله حبيبي .. اللحين اسوي لك*  *علي : انزين* *علي اخذ قلم رصاص واخذ دفتر صغير من على طاولة نور وجلس يخربش فيه*  *نور: علاوي وش قاعد تسوي* *علي : اتب (اكتب)*  *نور وريني وش كتب*  *علي : سوفي ( شوفي)* *نور:  ياااااااااعلي ....  علووه .. وش سويت*  *علي : اهئ اهئ .. ماسويت شي* *نور: طيب لا تصيح حبيبي علاوي .. يلا قوم اصب لك حليبه*  *نزلت نور وعطته حليب عشان يسكت*  *ورجعت غرفتها .. وتمددت على سريرها ..*  *وسرحت بفكرها ..*  *وفي ها الأثناء دق جوالها ..* *نور : هلا* *...: اهلين*  *نور: مين معاي*  *.....: معقولة ماعرفتني*  *نور: لا والله .. مين*  *....: عالعموم انتي ماتعرفيني .. بس انا اعرفك*  *نور خافت وسكرت الجوال* *ورجع يدق مره ومرتين وثلاث*  *نور رفعت بدون ماتنطق ولا كلمة*  *.....: الو .. انتي نور صح كلامي* *نور.: نعم .. وانت ميين*  *... :  انا .. فهد .. نسيتيني 
*
*
* 
*انتظروني بالحلقة القادمة 

اتمنى ينال اعجابكم * **

----------


## ~زهور الشوق~

> خلصي كملي 
> لا تحمسين اكثر
> كملييييييي
> بسرعه



 *
اوعدك اني راح اكمل  
اما اني اخلص راح احاول اخلصها بأقرب فرصة 
واتمنى لك ان تستمتعي بالحلقة الجديده ^^*

----------


## ~زهور الشوق~

> روآيۃ رٍآإئـξـة
> 
> أبدξـتي في طرٍحڪ
> 
>  يـξـطيڪ رٍبي آإلف عآإفيـۃ
> 
>  ۾  ـآإننحرٍم جديدڪ
> 
> ننتظرٍرٍ بآإقي الـروآإيۃ 
> ...



*انتي الأروع خيتوو 
اتمنى انك تكوني استمتعي بالرواية 
وهذا الحلقة الجديده لعيونكم 
كوني بالقرب من هنا ^^*

----------


## ~زهور الشوق~

> *واوو ابداع خيوهـ مرهـ .. 
> 
> امم اش سالفه طلق النار .. 
> 
> نتتظر التكمله بفارغ الصبر غاليتي ..*



تلسمي خيتوو .. 
سالفة الطلق الناري في هذي الحلقة اقريه راح تعرفي شنو سالفته .. 
اتمنى انك تكوني استمتعتي 
كوني بالقرب من هنا^^

----------


## دفا الروح

يابنت
اخلصي
كمليها لا اجي لك

----------


## ~زهور الشوق~

*الحلقة الرابعة*  *نور.: نعم .. وانت ميين*  *... :  انا .. فهد .. نسيتيني*  *نور وسكرت الجوال .. ودقايق الا هو داق مره ثانية*  *مانور: ياربي .. وش سالفته هذا .. المشكلة يعرف اسمي .. الله يستر منه*  *((ويدق باب غرفتها ..))* *نور : مين ..* *....: انا مرتضى*  *نور : تفضل ..* *مرتضى : وش فيك خيه .. شكلك مضايقه*  *نور: مافي شي بس شوي تعبانه*  *مرتضى : متأكده ..* *نور: ايه ..*  *الا جوالها يرجع يدق*  *مرتضى : جوالك يدق .. مابتشوفي مين*  *نور: لاا .. مالي خلق اكلم .. احد*  *مرتضى : نور وش السالفة .. متزاعلة مع صديقتك*  *نور: لا والله ..* *مرتضى : اجل شنو السالفة*  *نور: هذا واحد داق .. ووو .* *مرتضى : وو شنو ..* *نور: ويعرف اسمي .. خفت اقول لك وتكلمه وتصدق اني اعرفه*  *مرتضى :  افاا .. انا اصدقه واكذبك .. ماهكذا الظن  بك   ..*  *نور سكتت ومانطقت ولا كلمة تفكيرها بالي يتصل ومن هو كيف عرف اسمها وشنو يعرف غير اسمها* *مرتضى :  وش فيكِ سكتي ..   لاتخافي خيه .. انا واثق فيك ..*  *اشك بنفسي ولا اشك فيك ..*  *نور : وانت اللحين وش بتسوي*  *مرتضى : بس يدق .. بتشوفي وش راح اسوي*  *و دق جوال  ..*  *
**يا عيني بالدمع جودي .. حبيبي و راح من إيدي** ..
**حبيبي حسين حبيبي حسين**
**ترد خالي يا مهر حسين جا وين الولي وينه**
**نعاين سرجك المقلوب تشب نار الحزن بينه**
**أطفال ويتامى صغار والحره تبارينه**
**وبعينك تشوف الظيم بانت كل عناوينه**
**يا مهر حسين جاوبنه .. نحلفك لا تعذبنه** ..
**تركته وين حبيبي* *مرتضى : اللحين اوريك فيه .. 
* *نور: الله يستر *  *مرتضى :: آووص*  * (مرتضى رفع التلفون ولا نطق بكلمه)*  *... : الووو .. الووو ياحلووه وينك*  *مرتضى مسك اعصابة ومانطق بكلمة  : ......* *....: نوراتي وش فيك كل هذا تغلي* *مرتضى ارتفع ظغطه  ماقدر يمسك اعصابه*  *مرتضى : خيييييير .. منوا نت .. وش تبغى*  *....: ومين الأخ*  *مرتضى : انت الي مين .* *...: ابي نور حبيبة قلبي ..وحياتي*  *مرتضى فووح : شووف هذا مو رقمها وان دقيت .. قسم با الله بتشوف شي مايسرك*  *....: خووفتي ..  طالعني ارتجف  .. وبعدين انا ماسويت شي ..*  *ابي بس  .. اكلم بنت اختي*  *مرتضى : نعم  .. أي بنت أخت ..* *... : احلف عاااد أمك ماتعرفها انوس* *مرتضى : ميين .. انت ..  قوول وخلصني.. ماني فاضي لأشكالك* *.. : ههههه ..شكله الطبلون قرب يفقع ..هع هع*  *مرتضى : شووف ماني فاضي بتقول ولا اسكر*  *...: ههه .. مرتضووه من جدك ماعرفتني* *مرتضى .. هدء شوي وفكر مين من خواله ممكن يكون ..* *... : أنا خالك أشرف .. افااا .. نسيت صوتي يالحبيب* *مرتضى :  الله يغربلك اشرفووه هذا انت   .. شوي واعصابي تنفجر  ..
 ونور على قبي بتموت خوف ..* *أشرف: هههه .. ماتوقعتها جبانه ..*  *مرتضى : احلف عاد ماتدري ..*  *أشرف : ههه .. وينها خل اكلمها*  *مرتضى : خدي نور ..  خالك أشرف يبغى يكلمك *  *( أشرف شاب طايش .. حنون .. عمره 24 سنة واخر العنقود)* *نور: ماني مكلمته .. اجل يلعب علي ويقول لي* * .. انا فهد ماعرفتيني* *أشرف سمعها ومات عليها من الضحك  *  * هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* *مرتضى : انا مسغرب ماعرفتي صوته*  *نور: مغير لهجته كانه واحد بدوي .. خفت اني*  *مرتضى : ههههه .. على قلبي اختي اللحين اوريك فيه*  *مرتضى  : الو ..اشرفوه وينك ..* *أشرف : معاك يالحبيب .. بس مانا قادر اسكت من الضحك*  *عليك انت واختك .. ههههههه* *مرتضى : اقول بسك ضحك .. ترا في ناس زعلانين عليك* *أشرف : لاتقول نونو زعلت علي*  *مرتضى : ايه وماده البوز شبرين*  *مرتضى : ههههه .. خذ كلمها ..*  *مرتضى رمى الجوال على نور*  *نور: هذا الي بتوريه شغله ..*  *مرتضى :  اقوول خذي الجوال  وكلمي خالك وعن الدلاعة*  *نور كلمته وهي منقهره منه ..*  *نور: نعم وش بغيت*  *أشرف : اوووف .. وش يرضك اللحين*  *نور: ماني زعلانه عشان تراضيني* *أشرف : اجل ليش تكلميني من طرف خشمك*  *نور: كيف تبغاني أكلمك .. اجل تلعب با اعصابي وتخوفني وتبغاني اكلمك عادي .. وكأن شي ماصار* *أشرف : يابعد عمري نونو .. بس انا شريت شريحة جديده وقلت اول وحده ادق عليها انتي* *وما توقعت ماتعرفيني .. ولما ماعرفتيني  .. قلت الفرصه  ماتتعوض .. هههههه* *نور: وش عليك .. مو انت الي طاح قلبك*  *أشرف : يابعد عمري بنت اختي .. خلاص توبه ما اكررها*  *نور: وعد ..*

----------


## ~زهور الشوق~

*أشرف : ايه وعد .. بس مو تزعلي علي انا كل الناس تزعل علي مايهموني ..** بس انتي ما اقدر على زعلك*  *نور :  مو زعلانه*  *أشرف : أكيد ..*  *نور : اكيدين ..* *أشرف : ريحتي قلبي الله يريحك  ..  طيب ماقلتي لي .. وش صار على المزرعة ..*  *نور: بكرا  بنروح المزرعة .. ماخبرك خالي احمد*  *أشرف : إلا ادري .. بس اتأكد ..* *نور سكتت مو عارفة وش تقول ..*  *أشرف : تدري يمكن ما اقدر اجيكم المزرعة*  
*نور: يؤؤ .. ليش ..*  *أشرف : ما احس وجودي له داعي*  *نور: له داعي ونص .. خالوو ان مارحت ما راح اروح* *أشرف : الا تروحي والا بزعل عليك .. وبعدين انا عندي بحث ولازم اخلصه*  *وتعرفي لو انا مو بالرياض كان جيت اول واحد ..*  *نور: طيب .. عذرتك ..*  *أشرف : وبعدين احد يروح ايام دراسة*  *نور : وش دراني عنهم هذي فكرة مرتضى و وليد*  *أشرف :  نور .. عادي اسئلك سؤال*  *نور : انت مو تسآل أنت تآمر آمر* *أشرف : ما يآمر عليك عدو  ..  بس ابي هذا الكلام بيني وبينك* *نور : شو سالفه خالو خوفتني*  *أشرف : لاتخافي كل خير ان شاء الله .. امم .. وش رايك بوليد ود خالتك *  *نور استغربت من سؤال خالها ..*  *أشرف : نور ما جوبتيني ..*  *نور : امم .. اعتبره مثل اخواني*  *أشرف : طيب لو بيوم تقدم لك توافقين*  *نور : هاااا .. مادري ..*  *نور ولعت .. مو عارفه وش تقول ..*  *أشرف : ههههه ..*  *نور : ليش تسأل خالو ..*  *أشرف : بس .. سؤال وجى على بالي* *نور : صدق انك نحيس ..* *أشرف : اقول لك الصدق* *نور: شو ..* *أشرف  : في مره كنت جالس معاه بغرفته ..* *نور : إيه ..*  *أشرف : هو بعدها طلع .. مو ذاكر ليه طلع المهم ..* *فتحت درج مكتبه لقيت .. صورتك*  *نور منصدمه : صوررررتي ..*  *أشرف : إيه .. بس لاتخافي لما كنتي بزر*  *نور : شنو بعد بزر*  *أشرف : يعني جاهله يالعبيطه* *نور : خالو تأثرت وايد بجلستك  بالرياض*  *أشرف : طيب لا تضيعين الموضوع*  *نور : طيب كمل ..*  *أشرف : وشفت بعد خواطر حب  وعشق   ..*  *نور : إيه ..* *أشرف : وبس .. وانا قلت بقول لك ..*  *نور مو عارفه وش تقول تحس كلام خالها حلم مو حقيقه*  *معقولة وليد يحبها .. لاا مستحيل .. مو مصدقة  ..* *أشوف : وين رحتي .. بأفكارك*  *نور : خالوو .. انت شكلك اختلط عليك الموضوع .. ولا مقلب من مقالبك*  *أشرف :  والله مو مقلب ..  وبعدين هذي مشاعر مو لعبه .. وانا قلت لك الي شفته ..* *وحطي بالك أحد يدري هذا الموضوع بيني وبينك ..*  *نور : طيب ..*  *أشرف : نور .. انا اعتبرك مو بنت اختي وبس .. انتي اختي وصديقتي ..  *  *نور: واني بعد خالو اعتبرك مثل اخواني .. بس للأسف ماعندي اصدقاء*  *أشرف :  هههههههه ..  ظريفه .. 
**نور : ههه .. قلت الطف الجواء 
**أشرف : هههه .. يلا نونو أخليك اللحين  .. عشان اخلص البحث .. 
**واقدر اجيكم  بكرا المزرعة*  *نور : اوك خالو .. وحاول تجي ماتحلى الجلسة بدونك*  *أشرف : تسلمي .. يابعد قلب خالك*  *                                       يلا أشوفك على خير .. باي* 
*نور : باي* 
*::::::::::*  *جلست نور .. تفكر لدقائق  ..  وبعدها بشوي .. تمددت على سريرها ..* *وفكرها كله مع وليد ولد خالتها  .. ولأول مره تفكر بالمواقف الي تصير بينهم*  *و الي كانت تعتبرها عاديه ..*  *ورجعت بذاكرتها لأيام طفولتها يوم كان الأهل متجمعين في بيت جدها أبو مهدي* *و يوم تطيح صفاء  .. بالحمام .. وامها وابوها رحوا المستشفى 
* *واهي ظلت بالبيت .. مع اخوانها ..*  *مرتضى وجعفر وعبد الله جلسو بره ينتظرون رجعت امهم وابوهم مع صفاء*  *واهي دقت على بيت خالتها*  *نور : الوو .. انتين تهاني*  *تهاني : ايه .. هلا نور.. وصلتي البيت*  *نور: إيه .. بس ماحد بالبيت بس اني و اخواني طلعوا بره وتركوني بروحي*  *تهاني : على قلبي بنت خالتي .. شوفي اني باروح الحمام ( الله يكرمكم)*  *واذا وصلوا دقي علي . . زين غناتي*  *نور: إنزين*  *وسكرت السماعة .. وبعد ربع ساعه رجعت دقت *  *نور : اللوو ..*  *... : احم احم .. الو نعم*  *نور : وليد .. وين تهاني* * وليد : نامت ..*  *نور : زين يلا مع السلامه*  *وليد : وين رايحه تعالي  بسألك ..  كيف اختك صفاء*  *نور : مادري ..  ولا ابي اعرف .. تركوني لحالي وجلست أني بروحي  وهم للحين بالمستشفى ..*  *وليد : وين راحوا اخواتك مو وياش ..*  *نور :بره .. واني  بروحي داخل ..*  *وليد : طيب مو تخافي تلاقي شوي وجايين .. واذا جو دقي على البيت وطمنيني عليك*  *نور : ان شاء الله ..*  *وليد : يلا مع السلامه .. وانتبهي لنفسك*  *نور: ان شاء الله  ...* *(( نور .. تغطت بالحافها .. وقعدت تفكر بصمت ))* *نور : ياربي معقولة من زماان وانا توي انتبه .. من متى وكيف ..* *.. يا علي .. وش اسوي ..* * اني اللحين مابسوي شي .. والي الله كاتبه بصير ..*  *ويمكن خالي اختلط عليه الوضع .. بس وش جيب صورتي عنده .. معقوله يحبني* *وووف .. واني اللحين ليش افكر .. يمكن المقصود بكلامه وحده ثانية .. ياربي .. ساعدني .. احس راسي بينفجر *  *((ونامت نور .. وهي تفكر .. بوليد .. ))* *::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::* *ندى جالسة بالصالة تدور جوالها .. تبغى تدق على نور*  *ندى : سلووم .. ماشفت جوالي*  *سالم : وش دراني عنه وينه .. شوفي انتي وين حاطته*  *ندى :  طيب دق عليه من جوالك .. ضروري ابي اكلم نور* *سالم : طيب دانا بدق  .. شوفي وينه  لاني مابدق مره ثانيه**ندى : يلا دق ..
* *أسيرك هذا وجداني .. دليلي ماعشق ثاني ..* *مذله للحب بس حبك ..  أمير وبفضله خلاني ..* *عشق غيرك فلا مغني .. وهواك أنت إلي جننيني ..* *مثل ذره الرمل نثرثي ..شذب من قال تنساني ..* *سالم : صحيح عميه .. داكو وعلى المكتبه* *ندى : ماني عمية .. بس لان ادور عليه بعجله ما انتبهت له*  *سالم : صحيح متى بتروحي السوق*  *ندى : مادري عليك ..* *سالم : شوفي انا مواعد الشباب العصر اذا تبي بوديك الليل* *ندى : طيب .. سلوووم حبيبي ..* *سالم : دام فيها سلوم حبيبي تبغي شي قولي وش عندك*  *ندى : عادي تمر على صديقتي نور ..* *سالم : عادي مافيها شي .. وش الجديد بالموضوع كل مره امر عليها وياش* *ندى : بس مو في بيتهم*  *ساالم : وين ..* *ندى : امم .. بالمزرعة ......* *سالم : طيب من عيوني كم ندوش عندي* *ندى : وحده  بس ..*  *سالم : يلا انا طالع .. توصي على شي* *ندى : سلامتك*  *سالم : يلا اشوفك رجعتي .. وعلى ثلاث تكوني جاهزة*  *ندى : طيب ..*

----------


## ~زهور الشوق~

*(( ودقت ندى على نور ..))* *ندى : صباح الخير*  *نور : احم .. صباح النور*  *ندى : نور شكلك نايمة ..*  *نور : لاا قاعده .. الساعه كم اللحين 
**ندى : الساعة خمس وخمسه وخمسين دقيقة*  *نور : زين قعدتيني .. عشان اجهز للمزرعة ماجهزت شي* *ندى : غريبة ماجهزتي .. وش عندك*  *نور ( لو تدري شنو الي شغلني عدرتيني ) : ماشغلني شي بس مليت اجهز*  *ندى : متأكده ..* *نور: ايه متأكده .. وانتي فكرتي ولا بعدك تفكري* *ندى : مادري نور محتاره .. وخايفه ..*  *نور : توكلي على الله .. واذا احد سئلك قولي قولي له قرارك*  *ندى : طيب ..*  *نور : ماقلتي اخذتي قرارك ولا بعدك تفكري ..* *ندى : إلا قررت ..* *نور: وشنو قرارك ..* *ندى( بلعت ريققها ) : مو ..وا.فقـة* *نور : هههه .. حشا مو كلمة صارت كلمات متقاطعه .. هههه* *ندى : بجي لك يوم ..*  *نور: المهم .. وش زبده اتصالك*  *ندى : إيه ذكرتيني بالزبدة .. اليوم بمرك االمزرعة .. عشان تروحي وياي السوق*  *نور: اعذريني ندوش ما راح اقدر اروح وياش* *ندى : ليش غناتوو ..*  *نور: وش بقولوا عني اذا رحت وياش ..*  *ندى : وش فيها نور.. انتي كل مره تطلعي ويايي وما يقولوا شي اهلك*  *نور :فهمتيني غلظ .. قصدي بفهموا اني ماا ابي اجلس معاهم*  *والسوق .. اقدر أي وقت اروح وياك*  *ندى  : خلاص ماني رايحه السوق*  *نور: يؤؤ .. ليش .. لايكون زعلتي* *ندى : مازعلت بس احب اروح وياش* *نور : خلاص اجليها ليوم ثاني ..* *ندى : طيب ..*  *نور :  السموحة ندوش .. والله كان ودي روح وياك* *ندى : معذوره غناتو .. وكلامك عين العقل .. ويلا روحي جهزي للمزرعة ..* *نور : اوك ..*  *ندى : انتبهي لنفسك ..*  *نور : لا توصي حريص* *ندى : يلا مع السلامة**نور : الله يسلمك
* *جلست نور..  صلت صلاة الصبح .. وجهزت ملابسها و الأغراض الي راح تحتاجها بالمزرعة ..*  *طلعت من الغرفه .. لقت .. عبد الله  واقف على الدرج* *عبد الله : صح النوم*  *نور : صح بدنك .. ااشوف قاعد بدري*  *عبد الله : والله لو علي كملتها نومه .. بس اخوك موخلي احد في حاله  ..*  *نور :ههههه .. منو لا تقول مرتضى ..*  *عبد الله : وفي غيره .. مفكر الناس مثله دجاج ..*  *مرتضى : نعم نعم .. مافي دجاجة غيرك*  *عبد الله : جبنا سيرة القط قام ينط ..*  *مرتضى : مافي قطواا غيرك ..*  *نور: هههههههه ..*  *مرتضى : المهم .. جهزتوا حالكم*  *نور : اني عن نفسي جاهزة ..* *مرتضى : انزين قومي قعدي امي وابوي .. وانا بقعد خواتك*  *نور : طيب .. بس مو لساا بدري على الطلعة* *مرتضى : على ماتجهزوا اغراضكم كل جت الساعة 7*  *نور : يلا رايحه اصحي امي وابوي ..* *مرتضى : يلا صحيهم .. عشان وليد بجي يمرنا*  *نور : طيب اللحين اصحيهم عشان لانتاخر عليهم*  *::::::::::::::::::::::* *وفي بيت ابو وليد .. الكل جلس من نومه عدا شهد*  *وليد : يمه وين شهد ..**ام وليد : نايمة .. قعدتها ولا قامت ..
**ناجي : هههه .. خلو شهد علي انا اقعدها ..**وليد : جاك الموت ياتارك الصلاة 
**ناجي : هههه .. اوريك فيها 
**ام وليد :  ناجي قول لها متأخرين .. واذا ماقعدت بنروح عنها المزرعة*  *ناجي : من عيوني الثنتين ..**وليد : يلا ورينا عضلاتك ورينا كيف بتقعدها**ناجي : اللحين تشوف كيف .. دقايق وبتكون عندكم..
**((ركب ناجي  يصحي أخته شهد )) *  *ناجي دق اول شي الباب ..**ولا لقى رد ..
* *ناجي : شهد قومممي .. مابتروحي المزرعة*  *شهد ولا هي حاسه بشي ..*  *ناجي : شهد .. وصمخ يلا قوومي .. ولا حابة اجلسك بطريقتي* *شهد فتحت عين وحده : ناجي روح عني اللحين بقوم*  *ناجي : واذا ماقمتي* *شهد : قلت لك باقوم .. يلا روح عني*  *ناجي : يلا سريع .. ترا بنمشي عنك*  *شهد : اوووف ..   الواحد مايتهنى في نومه ابد ... ارتحت اللحين داني قمت .. 
**ناجي : ههه .. يلا قومي غسلي.. وجهك .. احنا نتظرك تحت 
**شهد : انزين لا تحن على راسي .. نازلة ..
* *((نزل ناجي .. وجلس مع وامه و وليد بالصالة ))* *وليد : ها وش الأخبار .. قعدت*  *ناجي : افاا عليك .. اكيد قعدت ..* *شهد نزلت وكشتها طافره ..* *وليد : وش ها الجمال  .. وش هالكشة ..*  *ناجي : هههه .. يمه .. شوفي بنتك مربيه لها قرون*  *وليد وناجي : ههههههههههههههههههههههه*  *شهد : امااه شوفيهم ..*  *ام وليد : خلو اختكم في حالهاا ..*  *وليد : ههههه .. انا اخليكم باروح احط الاغراض بالسياره واذا خلصتوا انا بالكراج* *ناجي : وانا طالع معاك ..*  *ام وليد : وليد دق على بيت خالتك يمكن ماقعدو* *وليد :  قعدو دام مرتضى موجود اطمني  .. بس وين حرم مرتضى*  *ام وليد : قاعدة .. تتجهز* *وليد : يلا انتظركم انا برى ..* *ام وليد : شهد وين اغراضك ..* *شهد : بالغرفه .. شوي وبانزلهم*  *ام وليد : وقولي لأختك تنزل ..* *شهد : انزين .. مع اني متاكده انها مخلصه بس قاعده تتعدل*  *فاطمة : نزلت .. مايحتاج تنادي علي* *شهد : بسم الله .. الناس تقول احم تتنحنح*  *فاطمة : هههه .. المهم جهزتوا .. ترا بيت خالتي جهزوا* *ام وليد : جاهزين .. بس بقى اختك ماخلصت*  *فاطمة : يلا شهد خلصينا مانبي نتاخر على بيت خالتي* *شهد : لا تخافي مابنتاخر .. ولسا فيه وقت*  *فاطمة : اقول .. خلصي بسرعه وعن الهدرة الزايده* *ام وليد : دقيتي على خواتك اذا بجو .. ولا لا* *فاطمة : لا مادقيت بس زينب دقت قالت .. بجيبها رجالها البيت بتروح معنا*  *اما تهاني مادري عنها* *ام وليد : دقي عليها شوفي بتروح لو لا .. اذا بتروح نمر عليهاا* *فاطمة : طيب اللحين اشوف ورد لك خبر*  *((دقت فاطمه على اخته تهاني ))* *فاطمه :: الو هلا*  *تهاني : اهلين*  *فاطمه : مابتروحي المزرعة* *تهاني : الا باروح .. متى بترحوا انتو..* *فاطمه احنا شوي بنمشي*  *تهاني : يؤؤ ساعه كم*  *فاطمة : اللحين سبع إلا ربع* *تهاني : بدري*  *فاطمه : على مانوصل .. ويمروا على كم محل جت ثمان* *تهاني : زين اجل دقيتي ولا اني في بالي بتروحوا عشر* *فاطمة : وين عشر متاخر ..*  *تهاني : زين اني بجهز حالي اللحين مرو علي .. لان عبد العزيز راح الدوام ومابجي الا المغرب* *فاطمة : طيب .. اذا خلصتي دقي علي* *تهاني : على خير ..*  *فاطمه : مع السلامة* *تهاني : مع السلامه* *ام وليد : كلمتي اختك*  *فاطمه : أي كلمتها .. قالت نمرعليها لان رجلها بالدوام*  *ام وليد : تمام*  *شهد : اماه خلصت .. وين احط اغراضي*  *ام وليد : اعطيهم اخوك ..* *شهد : ووف .. اللحن اطلع في هاشمس* *فاطمه : كان تتنشطي شوي*  *شهد : ووووف ... اماه بلبس عباتي وبطلع ..* *ام وليد : اختك زينب بعدهي ماتجي قالت رجلها بوصلها البيت* *شهد : دقوا عليها*  *ام وليد : فاطمة دقي عليها شوفي .. قريب بتوصل* *فاطمة : دقيت وعطتني مشغول*  *شهد : تلاقيها ..قريب توصل .. اني بلبس عباتي وبطلع* *ام وليد : يلا فطوم جهزي حالك واني بعد باروح البس عباتي .. عشان مانتاخر على بيت خالتك ..* *فاطمة : امم .. اني جاهزة .. بس بقى البس عباتي* *ام وليد : يلا البسيها ورحي السيارة*  *فاطمة : ان شاء الله*  *:::::::::::::* *نور جالسة بالصالة تنتظر .. متى بيت خالتها يوصلوا عشان يمشوا*  *نور : مرتضى متى بنمشي جت سبع ونص وما جو* *مرتضى : لاا تستعجلي شوي وجاين*  *ام مرتضى : مرتضى خذ القدو حطه بالسياره لا ننساه*

----------


## ~زهور الشوق~

*جعفر : مايحتاج نوديه .. يمه سوي مقاطعه للقدو ليوم واحد*  *ام مرتضى : اني ما ارو ح الا بقدوي .. ماتبغوه  يعني ماتبغوني و بقعد به في البيت* *جعفر : افف ..اللحين اماه تقارني معزتك بالقدو .. *  *ام مرتضى : لا ما اقدر . . اني اذا ماشربت قدو يدور راسي*  *عبد الله : خلاص امك وصلت مرحلة الأدمان وين تقطعة*  *مرتضى : اسمع من يتكلم .. انت بعدك صغير .. اقطعه*  *عبد الله : والله .. كيفي .. وقت ما بقطعه بقطعه ماحد له شغل فيني* *الا بدقة الباب البيت* *مرتضى  : من ..؟؟* *....: انا وليد .. *  *مرتضى : بنااااات البسوا عبياتكم عشان ولد خالتكم بيدخل*  *نور : لابسين خليه يدخل*  *جعفر : تفضل وليد ..* *وليد : يا الله .. يا الله .. يا الله .. ياا الله ..* * مرتضى : حياك .. الله .. 
** ام مرتضى : هلا وليد شخبارك ؟* *وليد : الحمد الله بخير خاله ..  انتي اخبارك ؟* *ام مرتضى : الحمد الله بخير* *وليد : جهزتوا*  *ام مرتضى : بقى بس القدو ومرتضى مايبغى يحطه في سيارته*  *وليد : ههه .. وليش مرتضى معارض*  *مرتضى : انت تدري ما اطيق ريحة الدخان .. ريحته خايسه* *وليد: اقول امشي وحطه غصب عنك .. بالشنطة*  *مرتضى : يلاا مشينا ..*  *نور : مرتضى وبيت جدي ابو مهدي مابجو*  *مرتضى : أي والله نسيت مادقيت على احمد*  *وليد : لا تخاف دقيت عليهم .. وقال احمد انهم بيلحقونا تعرف*  *على مايخلصوا يبي لهم ساعات ..* *عبد الله : ويش مابتمشوا ..*  *مرتضى : يلا وليد انت سبقنا واحنا بنطلع وراك*  *وليد : اوك .. لا تتأخرو عندكم دقيقتين والاقيكم بره**مرتضى : انت تآمر امر
* *((طلع وليد لأهله بالسيارة ))* *ام وليد : ويش خلصوا*  *وليد : ايه اللحين طالعين*  *::::::::::* *طلع مرتضى .. يسخن سيارتة*  *وليد : ويش ماخلصتوا*  *مرتضى : شوي وطالعين ..*  *جعفر  : دحنا طلعنا .. لا تقعدوا تحشوا في خلق الله 
* *وليد :  ما حشينا في احد .. خلينا المهمة لك ..* *مرتضى : وين الباقي* *جعفر : اللحين جايين ..*  *((وبعدها جى عبد الله ))* *مرتضى : يطلعوا بالتقسيط* *عبد الله : اللحين طالعين .. على الباب يوم اطلع* *طلعت صفاء ومعاها ملاك*  *مرتضى : يلا بنات دخلوا السيارة .. وين امكم ونور* *صفاء : الحين طالعين*  *نور طلعت وحامله علي عن امها* *نور : عبد الله تعال خذ اخوك ..*  *عبد الله : جيبيه .. وقومي اركبي السيارة* *ام مرتضى : شوي شوي عليه*  *عبد الله : نور خذي اخوك عشان انا وجعفر بنروح كل واحد بسيارته ..* *مارح تكفينا سياره وحده ..* *نور : زين اني بركب السياره وعطيني وياه*  *عبد الله : اقول خذيه .. مانا فاضي* *نور: زين .. جيبه*  *نور ركبت السيارة مرتضى*  *نور : وين مرتضى*  *صفاء : قاعد مع وليد ..*  *نور : دقوا له هرن عشان يجي*  *صفاء : مالي شغل اني مابدق*  *نور : خدي علاوي اني بدق له هرن* *طوووووووط طووووووووووووط طوووووط طووووووووووووووط* *صفاء : ياعلي نوره اللحين بيعصب داقه هرنا  كثر من مره*  *نور : مافيها شي.. اجل يصفطنا ويهدر مع ود خالته* *ام مرتضى : نور جيبي علي عندي اريح ليكم* *نور : خليه اماه نايم اخاف نحركه يقعد* *صفاء : لان مو في رجولش* *نور : جيبيه ينام في رجولي ..  ت* *ام مرتضى : لا رجولك ولا رجولها نور جيبيه عندي* *نور : زين*  *الا بجيه مرتضى*  *مرتضى : اكتملتوا*  *نور : ايه كاملين*  *مرتضى : ومن الشاطرة الي داقه هرن السيارة* *نور: اني دقيته عشان تجي*  *مرتضى : ايه .. لا تعديها .. تراه مو لعبه*  *نور : ان شاء الله  ..*  *:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::* *ومشوا بعدها على طوول للمزرعة*  *                                     ولقوا راجو ينتظرهم على الباب* 
*وقف وليد السيارة ..*  *راجو : هلا وليد .. كيف الهال ..* *وليد : الحمد الله بخير .. انت كيف حالك ؟* *راجوا : الهمد لله .. كويس* *وليد : راجوا افتح الباب عشان الحريم .. يدخلوا المزرعة*  *راجو : اوك .. انا اللحين يلوح يفتح الباب .. واذا يبي انا بعدين .. انا في غرفة *  *وليد : اوك ..*  *مرتضى : خبرني كيف الأوضاع*  *وليد : الحمد الله .. ماشي كل شي تمام*  * راجوا : بابا  فتحت باب مزلعة (مزراعة) .. تفزلوا (تفضلوا )* *مرتضى : هلا والله براجو .. كيف الحال* *راجو : الهمد الله واجد زين* *مرتضى : الحمد الله*  *::::::::::::::* *نور : يمه خل ندخل اني ابي اشوف المزرعة* *ام مرتضى : خليك في مكانك لين اخوانك يجو* *نور : وووف .. اجل خلونا نوقف مع بيت خالتي*  *ام مرتضى : وينهم*  *صفاء : داكم عند سيارة واقفين* *ملاك : ووف حر متى بتدخلوا*  *نور : وش فيك .. شوي وتفقعي علينا*  *ملاك : مافي شي .. بعد نوم لا نتهنا به .. وتوقفونا في الحر .. والله ذي حاله* *ام مرتضى : خل نوقف مع بيت خالتكم نسلم عليهم*  *نور : يلا .. مشينا*  *ام مرتضى : هلا والله خيه شخبارك ؟*  *ام وليد : الحمد الله بخير .. خيه .. انتي شخبارك ؟* *ام مرتضى : الحمد الله .. شخبار البنات ..* *ام وليد : كلهم بخير*  *زينب : وش حالش خالة*  *ام مرتضى : الحمد الله .. وش فيها ولاية تصيح*  *زينب : توها قاعده من النوم .. شكلها عطشانه*  *ام مرتضى : على قلبي .. اعطيها ماي*  *زينب : مادري وين حاطين اغراش الماي*  *نور : هلا خاله شخبارك ؟* *ام وليد : الحمد الله بخير*  *نور : هلا صبايا*  *شهد وزينب وتهاني وفاطمه : اهلين فيك*  *نور : ويش مو ناوين يدخلونا* *تهاني : مادري عنهم*  *الا بجية وليد ومرتضى*  *       وليد : يلا بنات دخلوا المزرعة*
  *     انتظروني بالحلقة القادمة*  
*

*

----------


## ~زهور الشوق~

> يابنت
> اخلصي
> كمليها لا اجي لك



*وهاذي الحلقة جديده لخاطر عيونك الحلوة 
اتمنى تنال اعجابك ^^*

----------


## ~زهور الشوق~

*الحلقة الخامسة* *نور : هلا صبايا*  *شهد وزينب وتهاني وفاطمه : اهلين فيك*  *نور : ويش مو ناوين يدخلونا* *تهاني : مادري عنهم*  *الا بجية وليد ومرتضى*  *وليد : يلا بنات دخلوا المزرعة* *الكل مشى ماعدا نور* *مرتضى : وش فيك واقفة*  *نور ساكته مانطقت بكلمة*  *مرتضى : نور وش فيك ..*  *وليد : وش صاير .. واقفين يلا دخلو ا الكل دخل*  *مرتضى : مادري وش فيها نور مو راضيه تتحرك*  *نور : مرتضى .. اهئ ...  في آحس في حشره على ظهري .. بسرعه شيلها 
* *مرتضى : هههههه .. وانا اقول صم بكم الا في شي على ظهرك*  *وليد : اووووف مرتضوه تعال شوف وزغة وش كبررها هاذي كيف نشيلها*  *نور: اهئ اهئ  .. بسرعه بسرعه اللحين  اللحين تشيلوها .. والله افسخ عباتي في شارع*  *مرتضى :: ههههه .. تسويها .. استني باشوف .. بافكر كيف دي نشيلها*  *وليد : هههه .. ماتنشال ذي والله الخوفه تلزق فينا بعدين*  *مرتضى : هههه .. وش رايك خيه نخليها صايره حليوه في عباتك*  *((( الا بجية عبد الله وجعفر ))*  *عبد الله : وينكم ماجيتوو*  *وليد : اختك مو راضيه تمشي*  *جعفر : وليش بعد ..*  *مرتضى : ههه في وزغة في عباتها من ورى*  *عبد الله وجعفر فقعوها ضحكه*  *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* *نور : يا الله شيلوها لاتضحكوا .. والله باموت احسها تمشي علي اهئ اهئ* *مرتضى : احد عنده حل .. خوفتي نمسكها تدخل داخل العباه* *نور : يماااه .. لا تلمسوها اجل .. والله اني قربتو باصرخ*  *وليد : في حل واحد*  *مرتضى : شو الحل ياعبقرينو زمانك*  *وليد : عبد الله روح جيب عباه لأختك عشان تفسخ عباتها وتلبس الثانيه وترمي الي فيها الوزغة
* *نور: يلا بسرعه ترا ماني طايقه روحي .. ترا بفسخ عباتي اللحين*  *عبدالله : وتهدد بعد .. يلا افسخيها*  *نور: عبود حبيبي يا الله .. يمااه داكي تحركت*  *وليد : عجل عبد الله .. لاتموت اختك علينا*  *عبد الله : باروح .. امري لألله* *نور: خف رجايلك .. ماني مستحمله روحي ..* *عبد الله : اوك .. طيران*  *((راح عبد الله يجيب العباة ..))* *مرتضى : شكلها الوزغة نامت ماتحركت*  *وليد : مسكينة اختك مادري وش تحس فيه وفي عباتها وزغة*  *نور: مرتضى تاخر عبد الله ..* *مرتضى : اللحين جاي .. بس مسافه الطريق* *جعفر : مستغرب منك خايفه منها ماتسوي شي*  *نور: لان مو على عباتك ..* *جعفر : للأسف ما البس عباه* *نور: خلاص اذا عاجبتك خذها* *وتتحرك الوزغة .. وتصير قريب راس نور* *نور صارت تشهق*  *مرتضى : اووف .. وش الحل اللحين*  *وليد : والله مادري .. واختك شكلها قتلت حالها من الصياح شوفها روح هديها* *جعفر : باروح اشوف عبدوه ليش تأخر*  *مرتضى : نور .. نور .. ردي علي*  *وليد : أختك غتمت ماتتكلم ..*  *مرتضى : هذا وينه ماجى*  *جعفر : الطيب عند ذكره ..*  *مرتضى : تو الناس* * عبد الله .: وش اسوي ماحد رضي يتبرع بعباته ..*  *وليد :: أجل عباه من هاذي* *عبدالله : عباية .. امي* *وليد يلا سريع خل نبدل عباتها ..* *عبد الله : اووف .. هذي مفكره اختي جبل* *مرتضى : اسكت مايندرى وش صار في اختك ماتنطق*  *عبد الله : اووه ..*  *مرتضى : خلونا نسوي العمليه لاتغمر*  *جعفر: نور وصل فريق الأنقاد ..*  *مرتضى : نور خذي البسي ذي وقطي العبايه الثانية وراك*  *نور: طيب*  *مسكت العباية وكانت ترتجف .. مو عارفه كيف تتصرف*

----------


## ~زهور الشوق~

*نور : مو عارفه ابدلها ..
(( وترجع تصيح))* *وليد : اكيد مو عرفه مني شوف المكان فاضي انا باروح هناك عند غرفه راجو عشان اطمن ماحد يطلع اوك*  *مرتضى : اوك ..*  *وليد : مو تنساني .. اذا خلصتوا دقو علي* *مرتضى : طيب .. اهم شي تاكد انه مو صامت* *وليد : اوك .. يلا انا رايح* *((وراح وليد الغرفة .. عند راجو ))* * مرتضى : يلا نور ود خالتك رح افسخيها والبسي عبايه* *نور فسخت العبايه ورمتها بعيد وخذت عباية امها وركضت لداخل المزرعة* *مرتضى : هههههه .. وينها .. طارت اختي ..* *جعفر : ههه .. مابقى الا غبرتها*  *عبد الله : انا رايح لها لاتضيع بالمزرعة*  *مرتضى : وانا بدق على وليد*  *عبد الله : يلا وان بوقفها وبننتظركم*  *مرتضى : اوك ..*  *عبد الله : عند المدخل الداخلي .. مو تتاخر* *مرتضى :  زين .. صدعت راسي .. يلا روح انا اللحين بدق على وليد*  *عبد الله .. لقى نور وجها أحمر .. ولابسه العباية بالمقلوب .. والعباية واسعه مره وقصيره  .. وصاير شكلها يضحك بالمرره*  *عبد الله : وين رايحه تعالي .. ههه* *نور: ليش تضحك هاا .. لو انت في مكاني كان حسيت فيني* *عبد الله  :: ههههه .. والله مو هذا الي مضحكني .. طالعي شكلك بالعباية*  *هههههههه* *نور: لا تتمسخر .. جايب لي عباية امي .. وش تبغى تطلع 
* *عبد الله : والله مافي احد تبرع لك غيرها .. روحي لهم وحاسبيهم*  *نور : زين وين عباتي ابيها ..* *عبدالله : اووه ..وين نجيبها .. نسيتي الوزغة* *نور : مالي شغل مابتحرك من مكاني لين تجبوها .. كيف اقعد بدون عباه* *عبد الله : لا تصيحي علينا .. اللحين ادق عليهم يجيبوها*  *نور : يلا دق .. بسرعه* *((عبدالله يدق على مرتضى  ))* *عبد الله : وينك*  *مرتضى : على الباب* *عبد الله : زين جيب عباءة اختك لا تتورط .. مهدده مابتتحرك بدونها* *مرتضى : اني اكره شي عندي الوزغ .. زين اللحين نشوفها* *دقايق وجاين باي* *عبد الله : باي* *وليد : وش يبغى منك عبد الله*  *مرتضى : اختي تبغى عباتها*  *وليد : أي يلا قوم جيبها*  *مرتضى : ووف ما اشتهي .. الوزغ .. وليد روح جيبها انت*  *وليد : ههههه .. اهي اختي ولا اختك .. يلا بس عن الدلاعة روح جيبها*  *جعفر : هههه .. كل واحد يقطها على الثاني*  *مرتضى : اسمع من يتكلم .. يلا قوم جيبها أنت* *جعفر : والله عبد الله قال لك مو لي*  * مرتضى : جت الحجايج ..  امري لألله باروح  اشيلها*  *ووليد : وانا بساعدك*  *جعفر : وانا بتفرج *  *وليد :: ههههه ..*  *مرتضى : ماعلي وليد  انا اوريك فيه .. *  *قرب وليد للعبابة مالقى فيها شي ..*  * مرتضى : شكلها تلعب ويانا لعبة الغباية*  *وليد :: ههههه ..*  *مرتضى  مسك العباية  وداس عليها هو ولليد عشان لو فيها تروح فيها الوزغة 
وبعدين ورماها على جعفر*  *جعفر صرخ ونقز من مكانه ورماها على  الأرض*  *جعفر : وش فيك راميها علي ..* *مرتضى : اشوف .. الوزوغة مات ولا لسا عايشه*  *جعفر : وش قالو لك .. عشان ترميها علي*  *وليد : هههههه .. مرتضى مشينا .. طلع مافيها شي شكلها على راس جعفر طفرت*  *جعفر يحوس في راسه*  *وليد : هههههههه ..* *جعفر : هين .. انتو الاثنين حسابكم بعدين*  *مرتضى : لو سمحت حسابي ابيه اللحين .. مستعجل*  *جعفر : تستظرف حظرتك ..*  *وليد : يلا مشيا  .. عبد الله واختك ينتظرونا ..*  *مرتضى : اختي بتستغرب من عباتها تدحنت .. تدحين* *وليد :: اكيد منظفين بها الارض ..  وانت تدوس فيها .. العبايه تلوثت بالدماء* *مرتضى : ههه ..  يا الله تنظفها وتلبسها .. هههه* *وليد : شوف جى عبد الله*  *عبد الله : سنه على ماتجو ..* *مرتضى : وش نسوي كنا نحارب*  *عبد الله : وبشر ان شاء الله النتيجه لصالحنا*  *مرتضى : عبود .. عظم الله اجرك فقد ماتت الوزغة .. وهي تدافع عن نفسها*

----------


## ~زهور الشوق~

*وليد مو قادر فقعها ضحكه : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه .. 
عظم الله اجرك عبود فقد مااتت صديقتك*  *عبد الله : أقووول يلا مشينا .. واعطوني العبايه*  *مرتضى : وينها العباية*  *وليد : عندي .. تبغاها*  *عبد الله : جيبها*  *وليد : بس مو تقعد تشمشم فيها* *عبد الله : قالوا لك مجنون*  *وليد : لا بس تشم فيها ريحة المرحومة*  *جعفر : هههههه ...*  *عبد الله : اقول انا ماشي ..* *جعفر : اكيد بتمشي ..* *عبد الله :  .. لا برقص*  *جعفر : من متى تعرف ترقص ماعلمتني* *عبد الله : وش يفكني منكم*  *وليد : افاا تبي الفكه منا*  *عبد الله : وليدوه ...لا تستخف دمك .. ويلا خلونا نمشي* *مرتضى : وش فيكم عليه  .. يلا كل واحد يعتذر له*  *وليد : طيب .. من عيوني ... تعالي عبود ابوسك* *عبد الله : ما يحتاج ..*  *وليد : لازم .. كل شي ولا زعلك*  *عبد الله : مانا زعلان* *وليد : انا ملزم ..*  *واخد وليد عبد الله وعطاه وحبه على خده  و عضاه على خفيف*  *عبد لله : آآآآآآآآآي .. حشا مو بوسه ..* *وليد : عشان تحرم تزعل*  *مرتضى وجعفر  : ههههههه ..*  *وليد : تبغى بعد بوسه*  *عبد الله : لا تسلم .. ودامك تحب البوس اخطب وفكنا* *وليد : عاد اذا انت ناوي تدفع المهر وتكاليف الحفله والعرس .. انا موافق* *عبد الله : شوف هالمصفع .. ماصدق على الله نقول له تزوج*  *وليد : احد يعيف الزواج*  *مرتضى : اشوف تغيرت نظرياتك .. شكلك ناوي تخطب* *وليد : شووف على حسب الظروف .. واذا اخوك قد كلامه بيدفع شنو المانع* *جعفر : عبود ترا الاقربون اولى بالمعروف .. اذا بتعرس وليد ترا انا بعد ابي اعرس* *عبد الله : حسبي الله عليكم .. الي يسمعكم يقول طايح على كنز* *مرتضى : ههههه .. اقول عبود خليهم في الاحلام*  *وليد : ان شاء الله قريب تحقق الاحلام *  *جعفر : شكله في واحد بخش السجن بأيده*  *وليد : آحلا سجن*  *مرتضى : ما اقدر على الرومنصيه*  *وليد : وييع .. أي رومناصيه انت ووجهك .. 
رومــــــانسيــــــــــة* *مرتضى : لا تقعد تفلسف ..  انا اخبر منك واسمها رومــــــانصـيه 
وليد : ههه .. الله يساعد اختي على رومانصيتك
 مرتضى : اقوول خلونا ندخل للحريم*  *وليد : يلا مشينا*  *::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::* *نور : وين راحوا ذولا .. قال لي عبد الله .. في الغرفه مافي آحد* *خل ادق عليهم ... لااا اكيد اللحين بجو ..*  * اوووه .. وناسه .. في تلفزيون .. والله كشخه .. خل اتربع و اشاهد ..* *ووف مافي شي عدل .. اجل  بنام لي شويات  على مايجو* *((نامت نور وتغطت بالبطانيه)))* *:::::* *مرتضى : وين بترحوا الحريم اكيد اللحين في البركة* *وليد : انا باروح اريح لي شوي ..*  *عبد الله : اكيد .. فرغت طاقتك في الوزغة المسكينه*  *جعفر : ههههه ... اكيد من كثر مادوسوا على العباية مابقى لها اثر*  *عبد الله : ا قامت حرب البسوس في عباتها .. مسكينه اختي .. بس تشوف عباتها بتنصدم*  *وليد : هي مو تقطوها على هذا مرتضووه .. وانا وش لي فيه*  *مرتضى : يا ابن الذين .. اللحين انت مادست ويايي ..* *وليد : يلا انا رايح مجلس اريح ..
مرتضى : يتهرب الاخ ..
* *عبد الله :  ههههههههه ..  ابو النوم
وليد : ما اتهرب .. بس بطاريتي بشحنها 
* *مرتضى : زين انت اسبقنا واحنا شوي لاحقنك ..*  *وليد :  .. يلا عن اذنكم*  *(( رح وليد المجلس .. ولقى التلفزيون شغال وعلى فورتين ))*  *وليد : بسم الله .. هذا من مشغلنه أكيد عبدوه*  *اووه .. في مخدات وبطانيات ..*  *بس كانه احد نايم .. ههه .. هذي اكيد حركة عبدوه يبي يخلعني .. بس على مين*  *ورفع البطانية .. وكانت نور نايمة ..*  *وليد : بسم الله .. وش جيبها ذي هنا .. شكلها غلطانة ..فكر هذا مجلس الحريم
* *(( ورجع البطانية على وجهها  ))
وليد : عبدوه الغبي مغروض يوصلها لين المجلس  .. مادري وش فيها وجهها مره احمر اكيد من الي صار .. خليني اطلع لين يجو اخوتها .. اللحين انا غطيت وجهها كله كان ما تختنق .. خل اطلع بسرعة .. لا احد يشوفني وانحط في موقف لا احسد عليه*  *((طلع وليد من المجلس وتمشى بالمزرعة وبين ماهو يتمشى  لقى  جعفر ))* *جعفر : خير وش فيك .. ليش مادخلت المجلس*  *وليد ارتبك :: هاا مافي شي .. غيرت رايي .. قلت اتمشى شوي* *جعفر : احس الوانك متغيره ..* *وليد : ههه .. مافي شي .. بس من شفتك تغير لوني*  *جعفر : ههههههه .. امشي نقعد بالمجلس .. تعبان حدي ..* *وليد ( اووه هذا الي بوهقنا ) : يلا مشينا*  *جعفر : وش فيك مو من عوايدك تسكت*  *وليد :  مافي شي بس ساكت اتامل الطبيعه* *الا بدقة مرتضى على وليد* *وليد : وش بغيت*  *مرتضى : دق احمد .. يقول شوي واصلين*  *وليد : طيب .. اذا وصلوا تعالو المجلس* *مرتضى : زين .. بس لا تنام .. اعرفك خيشة نوم*  *وليد ( ياريت انام طار النوم ) : بتحسدني*  *مرتضى : ههه .. ياريت ..* *وليد : وانا اقول  ليش مو عارف انام *  *مرتضى : ههه .. اقول لا تقعد تتهمني .. تلاقي شي شاغل بالك ولا انت ما تنحسد*  *وليد ( والله ماحد يفهمني غيرك ... انت وسلمان ) : زين تبغى شي ثاني* *مرتضى : سلامتك ياحلوه*  *وليد : مرتضوه .. مو لايق عليك المياعه لا تتميع اشتكيك عند اختي* *مرتضى : ههه .. يلا باي*

----------


## ~زهور الشوق~

*جعفر : وش يبي*  *وليد : احمد داق عليه وقال قريب يوصل*  *جعفر : من زماان عنه .. وخالي مهدي واشرف بجو*  *وليد : والله مادري .. اتوقع مهدي مايجي بس اشرف دق البارحه علي وقال بحاول مو اكيد* *جعفر : خساره .. والله مره واحشيني* *وليد : الي علينا سويناه .. وخبرناهم ..* *(( وصلوا المجلس  ))* *جعفر : اووه حركات في تلفزيون* *وليد : استانس بتقعد تشاهد طول الوقت  .. مسوين لك سينما *  *جعفر : غريبة من مشغلنه*  *وليد : اكيد عبد الله*  *جعفر : ما أظن عبد الله .. هو موته عبد الله افلام الرعب* *وليد : والله مادري يمكن عفريت دخل المجلس وشغله*  *جعفر : هههههه .. يجوز ..*  *وليد : خلينا نقوم نشوف جى خالك ..*  *جعفر : انا ما باروح مكان .. انت رح شوفهم*  *وليد : يلا انا طالع ..*  *جعفر : زين .. لا تطولوا*  *((طلع وليد وحس حاله في مو قف لا يحسد عليه وتمنى يرجع ويلاقي نور مو موجوده ))

* *:::::::::::::::::::::::* *مرتضى : هلا والله بالخال .. اخيرا" وصلتو*  *وشوي الا بجية ابو مهدي*  *مرتضى  : وش حالك ابوي* *ويحب ايده وراسه*  *ابو مهدي : الحمد الله بخير ..* *وليد : هلا والله اسفرت وانورت المزرعه وانا اقول ليه المكان المنور .. مادريت ان الشمس عندنا*  *أحمد : تسلم ..*  *وليد : مصدق اني اقصده .. انا اقصد ابوي ابو مهدي
* *احمد : افاا*  *وليد : كيف حالك ابوي*  *وحب راس ابو مهدي*  *ابو مهدي : الحمد الله .. انت شخبارك .. ان شاء الله لقيت لك شغل*  *وليد : الحمد الله .. تقريبا"* *ابو مهدي : على خير ان شاء الله .. الله يوفقك ياولدي
* *وليد :  ياااااااارب .. مرتضى وين  عبدوه* *مرتضى : قلت له من شوي ينادي عليك*  *وليد : اهاا .. غريبه ما اتلقينا*  *احمد : خلونا نروح المجلس .. عشان نستريح*  *مرتضى : وين ام مهدي*  *ابو مهدي : قالت بتجي مع اشرف*  *وليد : واحشني ها الاشرف وليش ماجى معاكم
* *ابو مهدي : جى اليوم الصباح من الرياض .. ونام ..* *مرتضى : ههه .. ولله له وحشه اشرفوه* *وليد : ومتى بجو*  *ابو مهدي : بيتغدو .. وبجو*  *مرتضى : لااا .. خليهم يطبخو هنا أنا وحشني  طبخ جدتي* *وليد : ايه والله فكره ..*  *مرتضى : تفكر الي افكر فيه*  *وليد : اظن ذالك ..* *مرتضى : تفكرمثلي ندق على امي ام مهدي تسوي الغذا هنا بالمزرعة*  *وليد : لاا .. بل افكر بالسيطرة على العالم*  *مرتضى : هههههههههههههههههههه* *أحمد : هههههه .. الأخ يفكر عن طريق الاكل يسطر على العالم*  *وليد : برافو عليك فاهمني*  *مرتضى : هههههه .. متاثر بسبيس توون*  *وليد : دانا بدق على اشرفووه*  *مرتضى : ويش رد عليك*  *وليد : لاا .. اكيد نايم .. والحل اللحين*  *ابو مهدي : اللحين ادق على ام مهدي على جوالها*  *مرتضى : اووه .. من متى عندها جوال .. وتطورت جدتي* *وليد : وش تفكر .. ابو مهدي مدلعه حرمه المصون الي هي جدتي  .. احنا لازم نتعلم منهم على قولتك الرومانصيه
* *ابو مهدي : ههه .. بوليد واحمد متى نفرح فيكم *  *وليد : صراحه ابوي انا في امل من اما احمدوه ولدك .. ابد احاول فيه مو راضي*  *أحمد : احلف عاد*  *وليد :  انا مو من طبعي احلف ..
ابو مهدي : هههه .. خل ادق على ام مهدي لا تلهيني سوالفكم
* *مرتضى : آآآص خلو ابوكم يعرف يتكلم بالتلفون
* *وليد : طيب .. سكتنا*  *((وحط ايدي على فمه))* *أحمد : ههه .. العقل نعمة
ابو مهدي : هلا ام مهدي .. شخبارك 
ام مهدي هلا فيك .. الحمد الله .. وصلتوا ولا بعدكم
ابو مهدي : وصلنا .. والشباب حابين .. يتغدوا من طباخك 
ام مهدي : من عيوني خلاص بطبخ بالبيت .. واذا جهز .. اقعد اشرف يودينا
ابو مهدي : على خير .. توصي على شي 
ام مهدي : سلامتك 
ابو مهدي : الله يسلمك .. انتبهي على حالك 
ام مهدي : ان شاء الله 
ابو مهدي : يلا الله مع السلامه
ام مهدي : الله يسلمك
أحمد : يبه وش قالت بتبخ 
* *ابو مهدي :  ابشروا ام مهدي جايتكم بالغذى*  *مرتضى : لا اليوم نظامي الغذائي راح وطي* *وليد : بلا نظام بلا خرابيط .. فلها اليوم .. وربك يحلها* *مرتضى : ادري غيران من رشاقتي*  *وليد : ههههه .. اذا انت رشيق وش اطلع انا .. ام الرشاقه*  *أحمد : اقول يادباديب .. خلينا نروح نريح بالمجلس*  *وليد ( طلعت اللحين ولا ماطلعت ) : شكلها طلعت*  *مرتضى : من الي طلع*  *وليد :: هاا ماحد*  *أحمد : الحمد الله الشكر .. الاخ استجن وصار يكلم نفسه*  *ابو مهدي : عباية من الي في ايدك *  *مرتضى : هذي عباية نور*  *أحمد : وش جيبها عندكم*  *وليد : قصه طويلة*  *مرتضى : انا اختصرها لكم*  *وليد : هههههههههههههههه .. خلينا نشوف اختصاراتك يا ابو اختصارات* *أحمد : ايه اسمعك*  *ابو مهدي : وش صار ماتقولوا ..* *وليد : كل خير ان شاء الله*  *أحمد : بالقطاره تتكلموا .. يلا قولوا*  *مرتضى : اذا وصلنا المجلس حكيت لكم السالفه*  *أحمد : تدري حدك ثقيل الدم* *مرتضى : طالع على خالي*  *وليد : وانا اشهد*  *ابو مهدي : ياحلو هواشكم .. الله يخليكم لبعض يارب* *:::::::::::* *وصلو المجلس .. وليد قلبه يدق بقوة* *وليد ( وش في انا صاير مو على طبيعتي ) : بتدخلو*  *أحمد : وش رايك*  *وليد : نتمشى شوي*  *مرتضى : حلت له التمشيه يوم وصلنا على الباب* *أحمد : اقول مافي تمشيه غصب تدخل*  *دخلو وكان جعفر وعبد الله قاعدين يشاهدو*  *وقامو يسلمو على ابوهم ابو مهدي
* *وليد : هذا الي بنادي علي* *عبد الله : جيت المجلس قال لي جعفر انك رايح لنا .. فقلت ماله داعي ارجع*  *مرتضى : منو الي نايم هناك* *عبد الله : مافي احد نايم*  *وليد : إلا في .. ماتشوف البطانيه منتفخه*  *جعفر : تلاقي تحتها مخدات*  *أحمد : ههه .. او عفريت نايم تحتها*  *مرتضى : ههههههه .. وليد روح شوف مين الي نايم*  *وليد ( جت علي بعد ) : لااا مانا رايح اشوف احد قوم انت* *مرتضى : وش هالجبانه .. اقول قوم شوفها ..*  *وليد  : مانا رايح اشوف شي الي يبي يشوف يستكشف بنفسه* *عبد الله : اول مره ادري انك تخاف من العفاريت*  *وليد : بتسكت لا بالغرشه على راسك*  *جعفر : ههه .. اشوف الوانك تغيرت*  *مرتضى : ويش مابتروح* *وليد : لا ااااااا ماباروح ..*  *أحمد : انا بروح اشوف وش تحتها*  *وليد صرخ على احمد : لاااااااااااا*
*انتظروني بالحلقه القادمة 
**وعذرا" على التاخير 
*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*هههه مت ضحك عللموقف الوزعه يمااااااااااا ..حسيتها جد تحت ظهري ..

::

بس على عمري نور احسها اافلام اكشنات تصير اليهااا .. 

ننتظر البقيه غاليتي .. مره روعهـ

بالتوفيق*

----------


## لا تعليق

ياآي ماتوقعتها بتكون بهالروعة  حليييوة
وليدوووه خبل فضح روحه بروحه .. الله يستر ويش بصير في الحلقة القادمة
ننتظر على أحر من الجمر .. إي نسيت .. جت على بالي فكرة خوفتني
ليكون بعد ما يتزوجوا يتصل أشرفوه عليها برقم ثاني .. ووليد هو اللي يرد
ويمكن أشرفوا بيمزح معاها ويقول لها أنا سعوود ماعرفتيني نواآرة >> وتقووم القيامة << مو كأنها راحت بعيد الأخت
ههه يللا كمليها تراها تستاآهل  تتعبي عليهاآ

----------

